# Ton « confinement assoupli » se passe-t-il bien ?



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)

Ben voilà, il fallait une suite logique...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben voilà, il fallait une suite logique...



Et pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas, ceci succède à cela !

L'AAM en confinement souple depuis un moment souhaite une vie prospère à ce sujet !

Avec l'ami Fab', vous êtes entre de bonnes mains !

Croyez-en mon expérience utilisateur !


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2020)

Rien ne change sauf qu’il n’y a plus besoin de remplir d’autorisation. Toujours télétravail pour moi, comme c’était le cas avant le confinement.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2020)

Blanquer en visite dans une école parisienne






Image extraite du Figaro ce matin (JOEL SAGET / AFP)


Les pauvres gosses. On dirait qu'ils sont en garde à vue.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2020)

Le Conseil constitutionnel valide la loi prorogeant l’état d’urgence sanitaire mais censure deux dispositions
					

L’isolement prolongé des malades sans intervention d’un juge et le large accès au dispositif de traçage de leurs contacts ont été rejetés.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Nous sommes donc vraiment "déconfinés" ou des cons finis. Ou les deux.


----------



## subsole (12 Mai 2020)

Oouai .............. Je m'étire tous les matins


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2020)

Hier, scène surréaliste dans mon patelin frontalier avec le Nord de la France (enfin, les Hauts de France maintenant) ... des policiers français en uniforme interpellés par la police belge alors qu'ils sortaient d'une station service avec chacun 2 seaux de tabac sous le bras ...  

Il faut dire que, échange de bons procédés, tant la police française que la police belge peuvent intervenir de chaque côté de la frontière dans un rayon de "x" kms (je ne me souviens plus exactement).

Mais, tout s'est bien terminé par un serrage de mains amical et les policiers français sont repartis avec leurs seaux de tabac (du Wervik si je ne me trompe ... preuve de bon goût s'il en est !) ...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

Un vrai bordel a la frontière Suisse ce matin .
Je vais voir pour continuer a travailler de chez moi jusqu'a vendredi car mon patron me fait prendre mon restant de vacances donc vendredi vacances jusqu'a début Juin .
J'ai enfin pu boire un café dans un bistrot


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> serrage de mains


Eh ben bravo !

En attendant la conf-call qui me dira si je télétravaille ou continue de chômer, je confine toujours. :glandouille:


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2020)

Je vais avoir le droit de rendre visite à mon...
Tibato  
À part ça, bin...
Y a plus de taf à faire dessus que des contrats qui reviennent à la maison


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

Avec un ou deux collègues, nous allons surement nous laisser porter a boire un apéro en terrasse a midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mai 2020)

Je vais prendre un burger à emporter ce soir (s'il n'y a pas trop de monde) mais pas un mcDo, un vrai burger


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mai 2020)

Ma femme retravaille à mi-temps (3 jours de taf puis 3 jours de congé); moi à la maison. Pour notre fille, c'est lycée à la maison via Skype. Quand l'épouse n'est pas là, j'en profite pour cuisiner les plats qu'elle n'aime pas. Aujourd'hui, chinoiserie : scampis au gingembre et oignons verts (pour la sauce : sauce de soja, sauce d'huître, ail, citronnelle, sucre, vinaigre). Riz basmati. Thé au jasmin.

Me suis rendu dans un centre commercial ce matin pour acheter des chaussettes. 
Pas beaucoup de monde à cette heure-là. Les gens portaient tous un masque, les agents de sécurité font respecter les consignes et obligent l'enfilent de gants et la désinfection des mains.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2020)

La reprise des tournages semble accuser une certaine inertie (tu penses bien, un corps de métier qui nécessite un rassemblement de plus de 10 personnes, les assureurs sont pas complètement ouverts). Je n'ai donc pas de projets en visuel.
Je n'ai aucune raison de foutre le nez dehors.
Je suis officiellement sorti du confinement obligatoire pour entrer dans le confinement volontaire.

M'enfin, va bien falloir que je finisse par aller gagner ma croûte.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2020)

Bon, ben pour moi ça ne change pas grand chose non plus puisque toutes les dates de boulot prévues ont été annulées.
Du coup ça me laisse le temps d'avancer sur la préparation de mon film.
Tu fais quoi comme boulot @lamainfroide ?


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2020)

Régisseur, cher ami.
Et il semble que nous soyons voisins (si j'en crois, d'après l'appel de fond sur proarti, ton prochain lieu de tournage).
Étonnant, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2020)

Je suis sur Paris, mais je vais tourner vers Aix.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mais je vais tourner vers Aix-


en-Provence
les-Bains
La-Chapelle
L'île d'
?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

Premier verre en terrasse aujourd'hui , bon ok ça caille , mais c'était sympa .

Les restaurants sont ouvert , mais pas le temps de profiter aujourd'hui , j'ai vite repasser la frontière 

Je me suis arrêté au retour dans un magasin , j'ai fais demi tour .
Ils y avaient trop de monde et un sens de circulation a mème été instauré


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je suis sur Paris, mais je vais tourner vers Aix.


Ah oui, alors, nous ne serons voisins que lorsque tu viendras à Aix (en Provence - précision pour @Toum'aï )


Jura39 a dit:


> Premier verre en terrasse aujourd'hui , bon ok ça caille , mais c'était sympa .


J'en rêve de ce verre en terrasse.
Mais chez nous c'est fermé.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'en rêve de ce verre en terrasse.
> Mais chez nous c'est fermé.


Oui ,en Suisse c'est ouvert et les restaurants aussi , pas plus de 4 personnes a table et un espace de 2 mètres entre deux tables


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2020)

Déjà que je n'aimais pas ça avant, je ne vais pas aller dans les bars. Par contre, ça fait du bien de se promener sans avoir à se soucier de faire une attestation. 

En plus, le tennis vient de rouvrir, cool.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2020)

Passe sur le tournage si tu veux. Je te donnerai les dates


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je vais prendre un burger à emporter ce soir (s'il n'y a pas trop de monde) mais pas un mcDo, un vrai burger


Les vrais burgers sont ceux préparés par mes soins !
Tout le reste n'est que caca boudin tsoin tsoin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mai 2020)

Oui, mais je n'ai le droit qu'à 100km pour aller en chercher un


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Par contre, ça fait du bien de se promener sans avoir à se soucier de faire une attestation.


Je m'étais fais à cette idée de remplir un formulaire pour sortir !
Vivement que ça revienne à la mode !!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les vrais burgers sont ceux préparés par mes soins !
> Tout le reste n'est que caca boudin tsoin tsoin !


@aCLR 
Tu nous invite ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les vrais burgers sont ceux préparés par mes soins !
> Tout le reste n'est que caca boudin tsoin tsoin !


je demande à voir


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @aCLR
> Tu nous invite ?


Pas de "s" à "invite".
@aCLR : tu as donc compris qu'il s'agissait d'un "impératif".


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pas de "s" à "invite".


Voilà ! Ne surtout pas aller trop vite dans les esses !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2020)

J'ai eu peur que ça glisse...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai eu peur que ça glisse...


Ça dépend si le cheddar est au-dessus ou en-dessous !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2020)

Tout ça va se finir dans l'oignon de toutes façons.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Frit !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2020)

je trouve que tout çassoupli


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> j'en profite pour cuisiner les plats qu'elle n'aime pas. Aujourd'hui, chinoiserie :



Pagolin / frites... ??
 Chauve souris vinaigrette ???


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

/me regrette le cassoulet corse…


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mai 2020)

Incroyable. Avec l'incivisme de certains, on n'en a pas fini avec le coronavirus. Hier aux infos, reportage sur le premier week-end de déconfinement. Affluence pendant 3 jours dans les montagnes où je me suis baladé samedi (photos). C'est un parc national protégé et on a trouvé, en fin de week-end, pas mal de déchets de pique-nique abandonnés et surtout beaucoup de masques usagés. Les gens viennent se promener, en ont eu marre du masque et l'on jeté n'importe où.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Incroyable


Tu trouves ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Les gens



— Regarde chéri !? Il y a un masque par terre !
— Avec les nôtres ça f'ra trois !
— Le cantonnier aura du boulot !
— T'as raison ! Qu'il bosse ce feignant de fonctionnaire !
— Surtout qu'il n'a déjà pas vidé la poubelle !?
— Qué poubelle ?!
— Celle qu'est d'vant ton nez banane !
— Rhôo ! Quel feignant !
— Han han han…



Lio70 a dit:


> Incroyable


Mais vrai !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2020)

Plus j'avance et plus je me dis que ce virus n'est pas assez virulent.


----------



## ibabar (13 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> — Le cantonnier aura du boulot !


https://greatsong.net/PAROLES-TETES-RAIDES,LES-PAPIERS,100511351.html


----------



## Gwen (13 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça dépend si le cheddar est au-dessus ou en-dessous !


Chez moi, il est au milieux    , toujours deux steak dans un vrais burger.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)

Retour à la réalité , je viens de remplir le réservoir de la voiture , j'avais un peu oublié cela


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mai 2020)

Ça me fait penser que je devrais aller essayer de démarrer la mienne pour être sûr qu'elle ne me fera pas d'embrouilles.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Retour à la réalité , je viens de remplir le réservoir de la voiture , j'avais un peu oublié cela


Oui, mais le prix des carburants a nettement baisé. Je viens de commander du fuel pour l'hiver prochain.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui, mais le prix des carburants a nettement baisé. Je viens de commander du fuel pour l'hiver prochain.


Oui , je me suis fais la remarque aussi pour le passage a la pompe


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2020)

Mouais... je vais pas faire un jeu de mots, vous etes passés à la pompe pour vous faire baiser, ou un truc dans le genre... Je suis trop fatigué.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Chez moi, il est au milieux    , toujours deux steak dans un vrais burger.


J'ai une grande bouche d'accord mais deux steaks – de boucherie – ça ne rentrera pas ! À choisir, je préfère poser un œuf sur le duo cheddar poitrine grillée !


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai une grande bouche d'accord mais deux steaks – de boucherie – ça ne rentrera pas !


Sauf si tu manges proprement.  
Dis-nous ta recette du hamburger idéal selon toi, que je puisse essayer. Chez nous, on est plutôt pizza. Je fais la pâte moi-même, et des pizzas assez fines, pas comme le mastic de Pizza Hut.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

J'ai mangé une fois un hamburger dans ma vie , et je crois que ce sera la seul et unique fois de cette expérience


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Un pain artisanal toasté, un steak haché de boucher, un cheddar original, du lard grillé, brunoise d'oignons grillés, un œuf poché, une sauce moutarde-ketchup et une brunoise de cornichons.

Pour l'assemblage, pain, sauce, brunoise, bœuf, fromage, lard, oignons, œuf et pain. (fromage ramolli sur le steak en fin de cuisson)

Je n'sais pas si je suis clair à c't'heure


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n'sais pas si je suis clair à c't'heure


Et tu vas dire que tu ne t'en mets pas partout avec ça...


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et tu vas dire que tu ne t'en mets pas partout avec ça...


Moins que si je rajoute un second steak !!!   



L'autre jour, j'ai demandé à mon artisan boulanger de me concocter des mini pains à burger. Des trucs tout petits qui tenaient entre le pouce et l'index. Préparés avec des steaks façonnés au cercle inox de 8cm, un quart de tranche de cheddar, les oignons les corniches, la sauce et un bout de laitue pour varier – surtout la flemme de pocher des œufs de caille pour l'exercice…

Du pur bonheur !!!






aCLR a dit:


> Du pur bonheur !!!


Pour les convives… Hein ! Parce que pour le cuistot c'était l'enfer !




Ce con de boulanger avait décidé d'arrêter la fabrication des pains à burger pendant le confinement ! J'ai dis ok magueule ! Je te commande une fournée ! J'ai de la place au congélo ! Et ça n'est pas dégueu au final, un pain à burger artisanal décongelé ! Il n'en reste quasiment plus d'ailleurs… Juste assez pour tester le steak haché de veau ou le filet de poulet en chapelure !


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

Et que dit la balance après le confinement ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2020)

Bon, on est un peu hors sujet, il vaudrait mieux en parler ailleurs. Du coup, qui s'y colle pour déplacer ça dans un nouveau fil ?


aCLR a dit:


> J'ai une grande bouche d'accord mais deux steaks – de boucherie – ça ne rentrera pas ! À choisir, je préfère poser un œuf sur le duo cheddar poitrine grillée !




Sinon, justement, mes steaks sont faits sur mesure par mon boucher. Deux minces, qui cuisent assez vite du coup avec soit du cheddar soit du gouda fondu sur le premier. Le tout avec salade, tomate, cornichons aigre-doux et une sauce maison à base de mayo, ketchup et moutarde. Ensuite, je rajoute en fonction de ce que j'ai dans le frigo, mais ça eut être champignon, légumes divers et oignon pour ceux qui aiment (pas moi).


----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, on est un peu hors sujet, il vaudrait mieux en parler ailleurs. Du coup, qui s'y colle pour déplacer ça dans un nouveau fil ?


Pas tant hors sujet que ça pour moi. Au fin fond des campagnes et des montagnes, pendant le confinement, avoir autre chose que "Bienvenue dans notre émission spéciale sur le coronavirus", c'était galère. Je me réjouissais donc de pouvoir me déconfiner avec une lecture facilitée d'une presse fournissant potentiellement une information plus large, sur un support papier que je continue à préférer. Donc le sujet me semblait mériter un signalement de confinement assoupli ne se passant pas aussi bien que souhaité. De même que, pour en revenir aux hamburgers, de ne pas pouvoir aller au Québec chez un copain qui en fait de bons.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2020)

À propos de lecture, j'avais prévu une grosse pile de BD a lire et malheureusement je n'ai pas pu la finir, car entre temps, j'ai réussi a avoir l'intégrale de Walking Dead (32 volumes + les extra) en numérique* (1)*. Du coup, j'ai repris la lecture de cette saga et j'en suis au volume 29 aujourd'hui.

Je me suis aussi attelé à regarder le bureau des légendes que je n'avais pas encore vu. Donc, en effet; il y avait bien d'autres choses  à faire que de regarder les émissions spéciales Corona.

C'est peut être un signe, la chaîne France info ne fonctionne plus sur ma Box Bouygue   

*(1) *pour ceux que ça tente, c'est ici  : https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_6
Et oui, c'est entièrement légal et c'est une offre limitée encore valable six jours seulement.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et que dit la balance après le confinement ?


Pareil qu'avant… Ça fait trente ans que mon poids reste identique ! S'en est indécent ! Mais je ne désespère pas de ne plus rentrer dans mes frocs !


gwen a dit:


> mes steaks sont faits sur mesure par mon boucher


Miam ! Un artisan attentionné, quel délice ! ^^


gwen a dit:


> Bon, on est un peu hors sujet,


Assouplissement du confinement = assouplissement de la création de sujets pour un message ou deux 
(ou alors je n'ai pas compris le but du sujet de départ)
(quoâ y'avait un sujet au départ ?)
(j'ai lu but ! Le championnat a repris ?)
(qué championnat ?)


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, on est un peu hors sujet, il vaudrait mieux en parler ailleurs. Du coup, qui s'y colle pour déplacer ça dans un nouveau fil ?


/me vient de comprendre… C'te loose parfois… Modo macgé ou FB, du pareil au même ! J'ai déplacé dans les _zactus amusantes_ les messages ! Ça n'a rien de drôle de perdre les journaux nationaux dans les coins reculés de France mais bon, c'est aussi le sujet des _zactus pas amusantes_ !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)

Eux aussi , ils aiment les hamburgers  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260688177167323141


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis officiellement sorti du confinement obligatoire pour entrer dans le confinement volontaire.


IDEM !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Premier verre en terrasse aujourd'hui , bon ok ça caille , mais c'était sympa .


J'en rêve aussi, dans cette attente je vais sur la terrasse chez mes parents


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2020)

Pour les drive MacDo, le confinement assoupli se passe bien.
Mais moins pour la nature (mot générique).


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis officiellement sorti du confinement obligatoire pour entrer dans le confinement volontaire.


Tu as bien de la chance, pour moi c'est l'inverse, à savoir :
-Isolement obligatoire jusqu'à nouvel ordre, interdiction de reprendre une le travail !
Je ne suis pas positif, justement c'est pour ne pas le devenir.


----------



## ScapO (18 Mai 2020)

Parce que pendant 2 mois tu croyais que les gens allaient apprendre à être moins crado?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

et encore, tu n'as pas vu les masques qui trainent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> et encore, tu n'as pas vu les masques qui trainent...


... ça permet de les récupérer et de ne pas en acheter !


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour les drive MacDo, le confinement assoupli se passe bien.
> Mais moins pour la nature (mot générique).
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 174195


Comment on dit, déjà ?
Ah oui, "la nature reprend ses droits".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour les drive MacDo, le confinement assoupli se passe bien.
> Mais moins pour la nature (mot générique).


La nature avait repris ses droits, c'était bien


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2020)

C'est dur d'appartenir à une espèce aussi nuisible…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Mai 2020)

Sur. g cru que ce virus allait éteindre notre espèce loupé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

Cela n'aurait pas été plus mal pour notre planète


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> et encore, tu n'as pas vu les masques qui trainent...



Haa.. mais si vous voulez éteindre l' espece. Faut récuperer les masques qui trainent dans les rues.

Vous invitez des plus ou moins amis, a prendre une petite infusion, chez vous....

Vous faites chauffer de l' eau dans une casserole, ATTENTION!! pas trop quand meme... Pour le reste de la recette , vous la devinez...


Merci qui ??


----------



## ibabar (18 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Merci qui ??


Merci Patlek & Michel


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Merci qui ??


Kate


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2020)

Bon, alors... çà y est! ; on est dans le foutur.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2020)

Le prix de l'or monte en flèche et atteint un sommet
					

Le prix de l'or a atteint son plus haut niveau en près de huit ans en raison des inquiétudes des marchés financiers concernant le redémarrage de l'économie face à la crise du coronavirus.




					fr.sputniknews.com
				




Une pensée pour notre ami aux multiples h (j'ai jamais su écrire son pseudo alambiqué), prophète des malheurs financiers à venir.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2020)

Déconfinement: le Conseil d'Etat ordonne de lever l'interdiction de réunion dans les lieux de cultes
					

La plus haute juridiction administrative a estimé dans une ordonnance que cette interdiction porte «une atteinte grave et manifestement illégale» à la liberté de culte.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Bien. La liberté redevient la norme.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2020)

Très surpris aujourd'hui de voir dans une grande ville des personnes ce faire la bise dans la rue et dans les magasins

Que je suis bien dans mes montagnes


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2020)

« Your changes have been saved »


Moonwalker a dit:


> notre ami aux multiples h


Aux multiples deux ! Il n'avait qu'un h et un b à son pseudo !
Un crayon HB très très très très très gras ! Ha ha ha


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> « Your changes have been saved »
> 
> Aux multiples deux ! Il n'avait qu'un h et un b à son pseudo !
> Un crayon HB très très très très très gras ! Ha ha ha



Ah! Oui. hb222222 (plus ou moins)

Comme quoi, la mémoire… 

Jamais réussi à m'en souvenir.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour les drive MacDo, le confinement assoupli se passe bien.
> Mais moins pour la nature (mot générique).
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 174195


Je ne vais pas défendre ses indolents seulement la sémantique n'aide pas ! Depiuis des années déjà, je trouve cette terminologie accolée aux emballages à usage unique mal à propos. Dire de ces emballages et autres contenants qu'ils sont jetables n'aident pas les mous du bulbe rachidien. Le vocabulaire informatique emploie le verbe « poubelliser » pour désigner un élément à supprimer ou à mettre à la corbeille. Il serait grandement temps pour nos académiciens de réfléchir à un verbe d'action similaire voire identique pour remplacer celui actuellement utilisé, jeter. Car si ce verbe désigne une action d'envoyer à quelque distance l'objet tenu en main, il n'indique en rien le fait d'atteindre une corbeille, poubelle ou tout autre contenant à ordures. Et tout le problème est là ! Comment passer d'un emballage, ou objet à usage unique, jetable à un emballage, ou objet à usage unique, poubellisable, ordurable – la proximité avec le vocable désignant la durabilité l'exclut peut-être d'emblée çuilà – ou corbellisable puisque recyclable n'évoque que l'aspect d'un retraitement des matières premières nécessaire à la fabrication du contenant…

Bref, ces détritus nonchalamment abandonnés n'ont pas fini de faire couler de l'encre digitale…



(et ne mentionner que mcdo, c'est oublier les canettes en fer blanc ou aluminum, les masques et gants, les autres géants de la restauration rapide, etc.)


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> et ne mentionner que mcdo, c'est oublier les canettes en fer blanc ou aluminum, les masques et gants, les autres géants de la restauration rapide, etc.)


C'est parce que dans mon coin y a un gros contentieux conte MacDo.
Les photos postées plus haut viennent du Havre


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Très surpris aujourd'hui de voir dans une grande ville des personnes ce faire la bise dans la rue et dans les magasins


Hier, petite indigestion m'empechant d'aller chercher mon epouse a son travail. Elle est revenue en tram, au milieu de gens ne respectant pas la distance sociale pourtant toujours d'application malgre le deconfinement partiel, et ayant deja oublie le masque.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)

C'est comme hier dans un  hypermarché , un sens de parcours à été mis en place avec un fléchage au sol .Idem , pleins de monde qui tournent sans faire attention a ce marquage .
Ce qui m'énerve le plus , ce sont les gens qui te collent  pensant ne rien craindre avec leur masque


----------



## patlek (19 Mai 2020)

Moi, je suis allé à la banque, MASQUÉ !!!

Je me suis cru dans un western: J' ai eut envie de dire "HAUF LES MAINS!!!!" (peau de lapin!)


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne vais pas défendre ses indolents seulement la sémantique n'aide pas ! Depiuis des années déjà, je trouve cette terminologie accolée aux emballages à usage unique mal à propos. Dire de ces emballages et autres contenants qu'ils sont jetables n'aident pas les mous du bulbe rachidien. Le vocabulaire informatique emploie le verbe « poubelliser » pour désigner un élément à supprimer ou à mettre à la corbeille. Il serait grandement temps pour nos académiciens de réfléchir à un verbe d'action similaire voire identique pour remplacer celui actuellement utilisé, jeter. Car si ce verbe désigne une action d'envoyer à quelque distance l'objet tenu en main, il n'indique en rien le fait d'atteindre une corbeille, poubelle ou tout autre contenant à ordures. Et tout le problème est là ! Comment passer d'un emballage, ou objet à usage unique, jetable à un emballage, ou objet à usage unique, poubellisable, ordurable – la proximité avec le vocable désignant la durabilité l'exclut peut-être d'emblée çuilà – ou corbellisable puisque recyclable n'évoque que l'aspect d'un retraitement des matières premières nécessaire à la fabrication du contenant…
> 
> Bref, ces détritus nonchalamment abandonnés n'ont pas fini de faire couler de l'encre digitale…
> 
> ...


Sémantique ou pas, les dégueulasses qui balancent leurs emballages à usage unique (biodégradables ou pas) n'importe où mais pas dans une poubelle n'en restent pas moins des dégueulasses malappris.
Question d'éducation (toutes générations confondues).
Quand j'ai un truc à jeter, je cherche une poubelle. Quand je ne trouve pas de poubelles, je me garde mon truc à la main.
Mes grands-parents font pareil, mes parents font pareil et mes gamins aussi.
Ce n'est pas pour ça que nous méritons une médaille.


Jura39 a dit:


> C'est comme hier dans un  hypermarché , un sens de parcours à été mis en place avec un fléchage au sol .Idem , pleins de monde qui tournent sans faire attention a ce marquage .
> Ce qui m'énerve le plus , ce sont les gens qui te collent  pensant ne rien craindre avec leur masque


Hier je suis aller dans un magasin de bricolage.
Déconfinement, donc, pas de contrôle du flux à l'entrée.
Sens de circulation assez bien respecté.
Et puis le bordel.
Une queue de 50 mètres de long avant les caisses, en plein rayonnage.
Donc des mecs qui longent toute la file pour aller aux derniers rayons puis qui remontent toute la file pour aller au bout histoire de respecter la file.
Vaut-il mieux contrôler les accès en formant, de fait, une file à l'extérieur ou laisser entrer au risque d'avoir une file dedans ?
Si je voyais le mal partout, je dirais que la décision est simple.
La solution 1, en formant une file à l'extérieur, pourrait décider certains à revenir plus tard ou pas.
La solution 2 permet de garder les acheteurs.
Donc ...


----------



## ibabar (19 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> les dégueulasses qui balancent leurs emballages à usage unique n'importe où mais pas dans une poubelle n'en restent pas moins des dégueulasses malappris


+1
Mais c'est difficile de faire l'éducation de beaucoup trop de monde...
Hier j'en choppe un qui balance le petit sac de merde de son chien dans MA poubelle. Un mec qui paraissait "normal", éduqué, de bonne constitution sauf que...
_ C'est pas une poubelle public: de quel droit il balance ses merdes chez moi, touche le bac en répandant potentiellement le Covid !? Je veux bien faire l'effort de désinfecter pour préserver les éboueurs, mais pas pour ce genre de tocard.
_ Les éboueurs ne ramassent pas ce genre de petits sacs (déjà les petits sacs salle de bains de 10L ils les laissent), donc ces mini-sacs à merde se retrouvent au fond du bac (et il faut basculer toute la poubelle pour les sortir), puis nous on met nos poubelles, ça pète le sac et la merde se répand dans le bac.
_ Mais surtout... j'ai un canisite juste en face de chez moi ! Le mec pour une fois ne laisse pas la merde au beau milieu du trottoir (pour bien y marcher en sortant de la voiture) ou dans les arbres (pour que les enfants jouent avec), il fait l'effort de ramasser mais pas de faire 4 pas pour jeter au bon endroit 



lamainfroide a dit:


> Vaut-il mieux contrôler les accès en formant, de fait, une file à l'extérieur ou laisser entrer au risque d'avoir une file dedans ?


Faudra pas s'étonner qu'Amazon continue à prospérer... livraison gratuite à domicile et retour sans rechigner pendant 1 mois.
La grande distribution n'a encore que l'avantage de l'immédiateté mais pour combien de temps ?

Et on voit bien que le click&collect n'est pas leur culture:
_ Chez Leroy-Merlin je n'ai pas vu où et comment il faut se stationner
_ Chez IKEA les délais sont hallucinants et ils persistent à facturer 5€ plutôt que de faire un effort pour désengorger le magasin physique (résultat, je vais faire l'ouverture lundi matin puisqu'ils rouvrent)
_ Chez Monoprix c'est produits manquants et erreurs de commande (en sus de la case à cocher pour ne pas se retrouver avec des produits "équivalents": si je commande du beurre salé, je ne veux pas du doux s'ils sont en rupture !)...etc.

Au final ce ne sera peut-être pas plus mal: on aura une vraie dichotomie entre les quelques ogres 2.0 de la distribution (Amazon en tête) et les petits commerçants (j'ai par exemple découvert dans ma ville un magasin de BD qui avait un store online d'indépendants fédérés, et je me fais livrer par un maraîcher payé au cul du camion).


----------



## ibabar (19 Mai 2020)

Putain, il y a même un lien cliquable généré automatiquement dans le forum, rien qu'en tapant "Amazon"


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je suis allé à la banque, MASQUÉ !!!
> 
> Je me suis cru dans un western: J' ai eut envie de dire "HAUF LES MAINS!!!!" (peau de lapin!)


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sémantique ou pas, les dégueulasses qui balancent leurs emballages à usage unique (biodégradables ou pas) n'importe où mais pas dans une poubelle n'en restent pas moins des dégueulasses malappris.
> Question d'éducation (toutes générations confondues).
> Quand j'ai un truc à jeter, je cherche une poubelle. Quand je ne trouve pas de poubelles, je me garde mon truc à la main.
> Mes grands-parents font pareil, mes parents font pareil et mes gamins aussi.
> Ce n'est pas pour ça que nous méritons une médaille.


On est bien d'accord !


ibabar a dit:


> Putain, il y a même un lien cliquable généré automatiquement dans le forum, rien qu'en tapant "Amazon"


Celafait des lustres que les membres sont invités à changer une lettre des grossières trop largement employés dans le langage courant pour éviter que l'insulte n'apparaisse correctement orthographiée !   

Quand au lien automatiquement généré vers le site des cartons souriants, il faut bien que l'équipe propulsant ces forums vive de son boulot !


ibabar a dit:


> je me fais livrer par un maraîcher payé au cul du camion


Dois-je y lire une nouvelle forme de service sessuel ?! Hin hin hin !!!


----------



## collodion (19 Mai 2020)

Mon confinement assoupi se passe bien.
Dernier message le 11 avril 2020.
Je suis enfin désintoxiqué de macg.
(Merci aCRL, mais j'ai pas eu le courage d'aller chercher la raison profonde de la fermeture du comptoir....)


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Lio70 (20 Mai 2020)

Aujourd'hui est un grand jour ; je vais chez le coiffeur !
Je n'ai jamais pensé que je pourrais dire ça, a fortiori sur Internet.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

Je suis passé au urgence ce matin pour un soucis de cotes fêlées et surpris que les entrées aux urgences ne soient pas plus stricte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis passé au urgence ce matin pour un soucis de cotes fêlées et surpris que les entrées aux urgences ne soient pas plus stricte


J'espère que ce n'était pas trop grave


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Ce matin, je suis dans le supermarché et je veux regarder qqc sur mon iPhone. Je le sors et ce  ne veut pas se déverrouiller. Il m'a fallu 30s pour que je pense au masque que j'avais sur la tête et donc que c'était normal.
C'est finalement nul Face ID


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2020)

Tant que c'est pas une fracture du crâne...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'espère que ce n'était pas trop grave


Non , non quelques cotes de fêlées et un gros hématome .Mais aux urgences , des gens sans masques dans les couloirs , des infirmières que n'arrive pas a faire le test du civid 19 a une patiente , et qui l'envoie dans un autre service , sans trop de précaution.
Cela m'a choqué


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je me suis cru dans un western: J' ai eut envie de dire "HAUF LES MAINS!!!!" (peau de lapin!)


la maîtresse en maillot de bain (sur le visage) Pauv! bambin, en pleure, qui ne peux pas se blôtir c/ son Atsem.



Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis passé au urgence ce matin pour un soucis de cotes fêlées et surpris que les entrées aux urgences ne soient pas plus stricte


plus complex, ici hier, j'ai dû passer une radio. La secrétaire médical fait du zèle, m'interdit de rentrer sans un masque donc je met ma visière (le masque m'empêche de respirer, de parler). 
Bah ! non ce n'est po visière non-conforme à LEUR protocole. 
Je mets le masque, G dû mal à respirer et je ne peux plus parler, répondre à ses questions. Et elle qu'est-ce qu'elle dit Grr. 
Eux ils portent tous un masques, ils sont protégées. 
Si moi, "pers. fragiles" en plus, je NE veux PAS être protégé : C MON DROIT BO.... Bah ! non


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> pour un soucis de cotes fêlées


Tu as voulu tester la détection de chutes de ton AW ? 

…et remets toi bien


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mai 2020)

J'espère que tu t'es pas fait une entorse au moral suite à cette expérience malheureuse


----------



## ibabar (20 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis passé au urgence ce matin





ecatomb a dit:


> J'espère que ce n'était pas trop grave





Jura39 a dit:


> Non , non quelques cotes de fêlées et un gros hématome





Jura39 a dit:


> surpris que les entrées aux urgences ne soient pas plus stricte


Tout fait sens... 
Et le médecin libéral pour un p'tit rhume...



WheelNelly a dit:


> Si moi, "pers. fragiles" en plus, je NE veux PAS être protégé : C MON DROIT BO.... Bah ! non


C'est vrai que les pouvoirs publics ont raconté beaucoup de conneries et des contre-vérités chassaient le lendemain des vérités de la veille...
Cependant s'il y a vraiment un truc qui a été asséné dès le départ c'est que les masques protègent avant tout les autres, donc si tu ne veux pas porter de masque, ça ne regarde pas que toi puisque c'est un risque que tu fais porter aux autres, et en l'occurence ces autres (le personnel soignant) a déjà bien mangé sa part de gâteau à la merde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> C'est vrai que les pouvoirs publics ont raconté beaucoup de conneries et des contre-vérités chassaient le lendemain des vérités de la veille...
> Cependant s'il y a vraiment un truc qui a été asséné dès le départ c'est que les masques protègent avant tout les autres, donc si tu ne veux pas porter de masque, ça ne regarde pas que toi puisque c'est un risque que tu fais porter aux autres, et en l'occurence ces autres (le personnel soignant) a déjà bien mangé sa part de gâteau à la merde !


Ils ont des masques eux pourtant, quels risquent ? 14ans que je suis confiné, j'suis po clean ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Peut-être que la visière transparente serait la solution ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

@ecatomb g ça, l'hôpital m'a dit non. 
Avec ou sans masque je ne parle pas, ni regarde la personne c bien ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Zut, tu avais parlé de visière dans ton poste... J'ai oublié ce passage.
Bon, rien d'autre à dire que "ils sont    à ton hôpital"


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Cependant s'il y a vraiment un truc qui a été asséné dès le départ c'est que les masques protègent avant tout les autres, donc si tu ne veux pas porter de masque, ça ne regarde pas que toi puisque c'est un risque que tu fais porter aux autres, et en l'occurence ces autres (le personnel soignant) a déjà bien mangé sa part de gâteau à la merde !


C'est justement ce qui me surprend de ne pas voir de masque sur certains soignants ou personnels administratifs aux urgences .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

@ecatomb Non c une clinique, privé à 20bornes. 
Ce n'est po mon centre de rééducation (qui est à 2h), eux ne m'obligé pas (ma toux n'étant que fausse route quandd je buvais). 
De toute façon, g fini tous les examens que j'avais à faire. 
Je reviens au déroulement "normale" de ma vie de pestiférée.
Ne sors que balader ma chienne, mon fauteuil est tant large, g ma distanciation sociale. 
Quand à mon aide elle a blouse, masque.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu as voulu tester la détection de chutes de ton AW ?
> 
> …et remets toi bien


Tiens c'est vrai , j'y pensais plus a celle la .
Bon , bah , non pas de détection 

Merci Sly54


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ne sors que balader ma chienne, mon fauteuil est tant large, g ma distanciation sociale.


Je ne sais pas comment sont les espaces piétons par chez toi. Mais par chez moi, il faut pester après cette foule de gens, se pensant tout permis au volant de leurs enclumes, afin qu'ils comprennent que les trottoirs ne sont pas destinés au stationnement !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment sont les espaces piétons par chez toi. Mais par chez moi, il faut pester après cette foule de gens, se pensant tout permis au volant de leurs enclumes, afin qu'ils comprennent que les trottoirs ne sont pas destinés au stationnement !


Trottoirs trop exigu, et souvent trop haut donc j'utilise la route


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

Dans mon petit village du Jura , les équipements et commerces sont adaptés pour les personnes en fauteuil .
Mème  les routes sont adaptées .


----------



## ibabar (20 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ils ont des masques eux pourtant, quels risquent ?


Ils ont des masques pour te protéger, en porter un c'est leur rendre la pareille 



ecatomb a dit:


> Peut-être que la visière transparente serait la solution ?


J'avais lu ou entendu que la visière était un complément au masque (pour protéger les yeux notamment, utile pour certaines professions comme les dentistes) mais que les postillons passaient largement sur les côtés (donneur ou receveur).



aCLR a dit:


> il faut pester après cette foule de gens, se pensant tout permis au volant de leurs enclumes, afin qu'ils comprennent que les trottoirs ne sont pas destinés au stationnement !


Pas que chez toi, et c'est souvent un beau melting-pot de voitures mal garées, de poubelles qui traînent, de mômes non éduqués (enfin plutôt de leurs parents m'enfoutistes) qui considèrent le trottoir comme une piste de trottinette ou de skate, et encore... quand les trottoirs sont suffisamment larges pour un fauteuil... souvent les plots anti-stationnement rendent le trottoir trop étroit, et je ne parle pas du devers (en tant que piéton "mobile", je suis souvent gêné pour marcher avec une telle pente sur les trottoirs, donc en fauteuil j'imagine que c'est pire !?) ou des trous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> melting-pot de voitures mal garées, de poubelles qui traînent, de mômes non éduqués (enfin plutôt de leurs parents m'enfoutistes) qui considèrent le trottoir comme une piste de trottinette ou de skate, et encore... quand les trottoirs sont suffisamment larges pour un fauteuil..


Extrait déjà écrit (vu mes difficultés à tapoter)
Votre univers : face au handicap
Au lendemain de mon arrivée chez mes parents. Je me rendis compte très vite de ce que serait ma vie :
Humiliations, dédains, irrespects, mépris et j’en passe… par VOUS, LES VALIDES et comble de tout, par ma famille(...)
Quelques amies et mes parents me sortent question que je garde un lien social. Toutefois, l’envie et le plaisir sont refoulés lorsque je me heurte à vos mentalités, vos manques de grandeurs d’esprits et d’empathies. Je devrais sortir avec des gens de mon âge, mais n’ayant plus que mes parents, c’est le plus souvent avec eux que je visite Votre monde. Je vis dans Votre univers...
Vous qui êtes tous indépendants, libres de vos actes et de vos mouvements.

C’est une horreur, en particulier les jours où je me sens d’humeur à m’aérer l’esprit.
Je reçois, en pleine figure votre impertinence qui me fait souffrir. Il en va de même pour mon fauteuil qui semble être un obstacle pour vous, car rien n’est adapté à mon SpinX (nom du modèle de mes jantes en alu). Votre monde qui était le mien il y a quelques années, est devenu pour moi une jungle et même un monde qui par son architecture me rejette. Le plus grand et le plus fondamental des obstacles que je rencontre est l’ACCESSIBILITÉ. Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliquer ! et nos politiciens qui adorent pondre des lois autant farfelues qu’impossible à mettre en pratique et la date recule à chaque fois. Qui peut le plus, peut le moins !
Face à cette immense difficulté, capitale pour toute personne clouée en fauteuil roulant, dont je fais partie, il faut au préalable se renseigner sur le lieu à visiter. Dans le cas contraire, je me retrouve face à des situations contrariantes et gênantes, comme par exemple si je désire me rendre aux toilettes
(...)
Prenons un autre exemple, celui des trottoirs. Il est aujourd’hui difficile, même pour vous, valide, d’y circuler sans y être ennuyé. Alors, imaginez-vous, pour nous !
Ce ne sont pas des accès réservés à des privilégiés, encore moins un AVANTAGE, comme l’imagine la pensée collective, mais par l’agencement des lieux, un fauteuil manœuvre et circule plus facilement.
Pourquoi les normes d’accessibilités se heurtent trop souvent au manque de respect ?
Personne ne se remet en question !

Ces gens bien portant se disent vouloir être respectés, mais il faudrait commencer par respecter les autres.
Le jour où le citoyen français lambda aura compris cela, et commencera à respecter dans un premier temps son prochain, bipède, peut-être que le débat du « VIVRE ENSEMBLE » pourra avancer.

Mais peur de quoi ? Je ne suis pas ni malade ni contagieuse, la vie m'abîmée moi, pas vous. J'en suis devenue FATALISTE...je m'éloigne du sujet @aCLR va me réprimander. Aussi tu me chatouilles !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Trottoirs trop exigu, et souvent trop haut donc j'utilise la route


Pays de merde !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Pas que chez toi, et c'est souvent un beau melting-pot de voitures mal garées, de poubelles qui traînent, de mômes non éduqués (enfin plutôt de leurs parents m'enfoutistes) qui considèrent le trottoir comme une piste de trottinette ou de skate, et encore... quand les trottoirs sont suffisamment larges pour un fauteuil... souvent les plots anti-stationnement rendent le trottoir trop étroit, et je ne parle pas du devers (en tant que piéton "mobile", je suis souvent gêné pour marcher avec une telle pente sur les trottoirs, donc en fauteuil j'imagine que c'est pire !?) ou des trous


Pays de merde ! (bis)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans mon petit village du Jura , les équipements et commerces sont adaptés pour les personnes en fauteuil .
> Mème  les routes sont adaptées .
> Voir la pièce jointe 174615
> Voir la pièce jointe 174617


Ce ne sont QUE des panneaux ! Comme le comme le code de la route : 
Est-il respecté ? C n'est qu'on bon vouloir de la populass!


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pays de merde !





aCLR a dit:


> Pays de merde ! (bis)


Change de Pays


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

Dieu a crée les AAa : Alcool, Apple mais des abrutis...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ce ne sont QUE des panneaux ! Comme le comme le code de la route :
> Est-il respecté ? C n'est qu'on bon vouloir de la populass!


J'ai pris la photo 15 minutes avant de la poster , alors oui c'est respecté , jamais de voitures pour gêner la circulation
Mon village est respectueux des personnes en handicap


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Change de Pays


je le voudrais (mais ce que je veux ne m'est hélas, plus possible)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

@Jura39 et ce chemin va où ? il n'est pas assez large, du moins il est large pour les pers. H *sans fauteuil.*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> souvent les plots anti-stationnement rendent le trottoir trop étroit


En voulant y mettre des plots, ils pensent stopper l'abus des voitures, mon fauteuil et moi ont est stoppé aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

S'il n'y a pas de plots, les pistes cyclables et les trottoirs sont souvent occupés pas des véhicules qui stationnent mal (pour être gentils). S'il y en a, cela gène à la circulation.
Et malheureusement, on pensait trop peu souvent aux fauteuils roulant lors de la création des villes. Maintenant, c'est bien mieux et les trottoirs sont bien plus large.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

Pour faire simple…
L'architecture urbaine est une calamité !
Et ça n'est pas prêt de changer !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

/me vient de voir passer un joueur de golf ! Fab' ne se sentira plus tout seul !

#modoretors


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Jura39 et ce chemin va où ? il n'est pas assez large, du moins il est large pour les pers. H *sans fauteuil.*


Pas assez large , c'est a dire ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ce ne sont QUE des panneaux ! Comme le comme le code de la route :
> Est-il respecté ? C n'est qu'on bon vouloir de la populass!


C'est très respecté , le village est entièrement adapté pour les personnes a mobilités réduites 
Fin du HS 
Désolé


----------



## baron (21 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ce matin, je suis dans le supermarché et je veux regarder qqc sur mon iPhone. Je le sors et ce  ne veut pas se déverrouiller. *Il m'a fallu 30s pour que je pense au masque que j'avais sur la tête et donc que c'était normal.
> C'est finalement nul Face ID*


Apple a pensé à toi cette nuit  — à toi et à tous ceux qui sortent masqués,…
• https://macbidouille.com/news/2020/05/20/sortie-dios-135


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2020)

Conversation avec mon matou (bis)

Lui : Avec mes 3 potes poilus on a fait un groupe "cover" des Rolling Stones !!! Yeah ! 
Moi : Et vous chantez quoi ?
Lui : devine ... *Catisfaction* bien entendu, gros nase ! 

Pffff ! Désolé !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lui : devine ... *Catisfaction* bien entendu


Lui au moins est catisfait


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Conversation avec mon matou (bis)
> 
> Lui : Avec mes 3 potes poilus on a fait un groupe "cover" des Rolling Stones !!! Yeah !
> Moi : Et vous chantez quoi ?
> ...




Après les Rolling Stones, ton poilu et ses potes pourraient se lancer dans le style *Stray Cats* !...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Après les Rolling Stones, ton poilu et ses potes pourraient se lancer dans le style *Stray Cats* !...


Ca va être une catastrophe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Cha ch'est pas vrai


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca va être une catastrophe
> Voir la pièce jointe 174777




Mais non, ça va rendre folles les minettes !...   








​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Autre sujet un peu plus sérieux concernant ceux utilisant les transport en Île-de-France via la carte Navigo. Le site pour se faire rembourser le moi d'avril et une partie de mai est ouvert : Accéder au site de remboursement 
Plus d'info : https://www.iledefrance-mobilites.fr/actualites/remboursement-integral-passes-navigo-avril-2020


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Conversation avec mon matou (bis)
> 
> Lui : Avec mes 3 potes poilus on a fait un groupe "cover" des Rolling Stones !!! Yeah !
> Moi : Et vous chantez quoi ?
> ...



S' ils cherchent un nom... Les Cats a strophes. çà a un coté punk décalé.

Il y aurait Les Cats a marrants; mais là, dans le milieu du rock, çà passerat pas.


----------



## baron (21 Mai 2020)

Les Cats et schistes, c'est plus rockailleux ?


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2020)

Ils seront pret pour le HELLFEST!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique, à mon avis cela ne marchera pas


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Les Cats et schistes, c'est plus rockailleux ?


Cat & Terre !

C'est plus tendance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Les cats à tombes


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Cat & Terre !
> 
> C'est plus tendance !



Cat éther, éventuellement...


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Cat éther, éventuellement...


Drogué !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Drogué !



Je suis démasqué !...


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je suis démasqué !...


L'inspecteur Juve veille au grain !


----------



## Lio70 (21 Mai 2020)

@thebiglebowsky 

"Dis, Lucky, t'as envie de jouer à la chatapulte ?"


----------



## ScapO (21 Mai 2020)

ou bien les Cats Mandou..............Flower power !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2020)

C'est fini le confinement ?
Parce que moi finalement, comme je bosse de chez moi, je ne vois pas la différence...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est fini le confinement ?
> Parce que moi finalement, comme je bosse de chez moi, je ne vois pas la différence...


Je suis en vacances alors pas facile de répondre


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2020)

Y a des gens qui sortent de chez eux ici ?
Parce que vu comme ça on dirait pas.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Y a des gens qui sortent de chez eux ici ?
> Parce que vu comme ça on dirait pas.


Oui , pas toi ?
tu ne profite pas du soleil ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Pour faire quoi ?
Le grand centre commercial est fermé car trop grand...
Pas grand chose d'autre chez moi à faire sans utiliser les transports.
Si j'utilisais les transports, ce serait pour aller dans Paris. Mais dans ce cas, mes lieux préférés sont fermés donc...
C'est mieux de rester chez moi et d'essayer de prendre des photos d'avion de temps en temps. Mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à trouver un bon créneau : avion assez proche et visible de chez moi (ou moi dehors)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , pas toi ?
> tu ne profite pas du soleil ?


Pas le temps en fait...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Y a des gens qui sortent de chez eux ici ?
> Parce que vu comme ça on dirait pas.



Moi, je continue de
m'auto-confiner volontairement. 
Le confinement, c'est comme une drogue... 
 Une fois qu'on commence, on ne peut plus s'arrêter !...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Moi, je continue de
> m'auto-confiner volontairement.
> Le confinement, c'est comme une drogue...
> Une fois qu'on commence, on ne peut plus s'arrêter !...


Le syndrome de la cabane ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas le temps en fait...


Du boulot , c'est une bonne chose


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le syndrome de la cabane ?



Je ne savais pas que ça s'appelait comme ça, mais ça doit être ça !...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que ça s'appelait comme ça, mais ça doit être ça !...


Oui ce syndrome existe ,regarde ici


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui ce syndrome existe ,regarde ici



Aucun doute ; c'est bien ça !   







Ou le syndrome de celui qui n'a pas envie de prendre des risques inutiles, pour éviter de contaminer des proches ayant des profils à risques...


----------



## ScapO (21 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le syndrome de la cabane ?



la cabane au fond du jardin ? 

 j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce que moi finalement, comme je bosse de chez moi, je ne vois pas la différence...


Tout comme toi, je suis enchaîné à ma presse, je ne vois donc pas de différence, sauf pour cette attestation papier à remplir lors des sorties de Médor…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Perso, quand il y aura plus la limite des 100km... j'ai ma mère qui va me harceler pour que j'aille la voir   
En tout cas, le confinement, cela aurait été le rêve quand on passait quasi tout notre temps libre sur le pc à jouer aux mmo, counter strike et compagnie. Une bonne excuse pour y jouer. 
Mais ça fait trop longtemps que j'ai arrêté ça (mmo pour ma part)


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

Du mmo avec môman ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

J'ai joué au mmo quand je vivais enfin seul, chez môman il n'y avait même pas internet


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> chez môman il n'y avait même pas internet


Rhâa le bon vieux temps du minitel !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

C'était top


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhâa le bon vieux temps du minitel !


3615 ulla


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 3615 ulla




Je n'ai utilisé le Minitel rose qu'une fois. 
Fin années 80, je crois... 

Je me suis amusé à draguer une fille...
Au bout d'un moment, elle me dit:

" - De toute façon, moi, je suis lesbienne !" 

Et je lui réponds aussitôt :

"- Ça tombe bien, moi aussi !..." 


Et ça s'est donc arrêté là, mais j'avoue que je me suis bien marré !...   

Plus tard, je me suis perfectionné sur l'IRC...


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que ça s'appelait comme ça, mais ça doit être ça !...



Je dirais plutot agoraphobie qui pointe.

Bon, voilà, c' est 60 euros la consultation.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je dirais plutot agoraphobie qui pointe.
> 
> Bon, voilà, c' est 60 euros la consultation.



Ça les vaut !


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2020)

J' espere bien!!, faudrat une consultation tous les 3 jours.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2020)

Conversation de déconfinement avec mes fourmis :

Moi : Ho ! les petites chieuses y en a marre de vous voir processionner dans ma cuisine ! Pouvez pas aller squatter chez ma voisine qui fait d'excellentes tartes au sucre ?

Elles : Fourme ta gueule ! Nous on bosse !

Moi : Continue comme ça et c'est dans ta gueule que tu vas prendre une giclée de Baygon vert !

Elles : Saleté d'assassin ! Connard de vieux ! Fainéant ... ... 

Moi : Pschitttt !


----------



## baron (22 Mai 2020)

Ma grand-mère déversait l'eau bouillante des patates pour se débarrasser des fourmis qui élisaient domicile entre les pavés de la cour… 
Répété une ou deux fois par jour, c'était radical !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Ma grand-mère déversait l'eau bouillante des patates pour se débarrasser des fourmis qui élisaient domicile entre les pavés de la cour…
> Répété une ou deux fois par jour, c'était radical !


La marc de café fonctionne bien aussi


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2020)

Boafff...

Moi, j' en ai en ce moment des formis, dans ma cuisine. Je les ait trouvé hier, sous le sac des déchets recyclables.

çà ne me dérange pas. De ce que j' ai vu, elles n' était pas trés nombreuses, quelques dizaines.

Elles cherchent a bouffer. 

Faut juste éviter de laisser trop trainer de trucs qu'elles appréciraient; et çà dure 4 jours et elles disparaissent.

Sinon, autre truc: l' ail. Les fourmis détestent l' ail. Si tu sais par ou elle rentrent; il faut frotter de l' ail sur le passage; et leur faire une barriere.
C' est dans le cas ou elles sont vraiment nombreuses.

Il y aurait la craie aussi, mais j' ai jamais testé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Conversation de déconfinement avec mes fourmis :
> 
> Moi : Ho ! les petites chieuses y en a marre de vous voir processionner dans ma cuisine ! Pouvez pas aller squatter chez ma voisine qui fait d'excellentes tartes au sucre ?
> 
> ...


T'aurais pas pu être CRS.
Le CRS il pschitte avant de parler (parce qu'il ne sait pas parler en fait)


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2020)

Par contre, moi, les mouches, je leur fait pas beaucoup de cadeaux.

En ce moment, j' en ait de toutes petites, minuscules... Et pénibles. Le moindre truc laissé, elles vont dessus. Je  mange un yaourth, je laisse le pot, le lendemain  elles sont dessus a bouffer.

Elles, j' ai acheté du vinaigrede cidre. Piége a mouches: un bocal avec couvercle métal. Faire des trous dans le couvercle. Mettre du vinaigre de cidre dans le bocal, fermer avec le couvercle troué, le poser dans un coin. çà marche assez bien. 5et elles ont une belle mort!!, ivre mortes, raides défoncées; noyées dans l' alcool!!!


----------



## peyret (22 Mai 2020)

> Astuces de grand mère - Remèdes, astuces et recettes naturelles
> 
> 
> Remèdes, astuces et recettes naturelles de nos grands-mères pour faire des économies et se faciliter la vie au quotidien.
> ...


----------



## Lio70 (22 Mai 2020)

Je vois que l'esprit de TheBig fourmille d'idées 

Au sujet des bestioles qui envahissent les poubelles, veillez à ne pas avoir de vermine. Ça prolifère vite, c'est dur à tuer, ça grimpe aux murs quel qu'en soit le matériau. Mon père a eu de la vermine dans sa "poubelle verte" (les grandes poubelles pour déchets végétaux que les particuliers peuvent se procurer auprès de l'administration communale en Belgique). Il a du tout transvaser dans des sachets, puis laver complètement la poubelle à l'eau de javel. Ejecter la vermine de son trou ne suffit pas; ça ne la tue pas, elle va juste se déplacer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> elles ont une belle mort!!, ivre mortes, raides défoncées; noyées dans l' alcool!!!



Effectivement !  

Moi, un jour, j'ai attrapé une taupe qui me faisait chier depuis des mois ... Mon désir de vengeance a, je l'avoue, frisé la psychopathie et la cruauté sans limite ... et, pour m'en débarrasser, j'ose à peine le dire, je l'ai enterrée vivante !  J'ai honte !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Effectivement !
> Moi, un jour, j'ai attrapé une taupe qui me faisait chier depuis des mois ... Mon désir de vengeance a, je l'avoue, frisé la psychopathie et la cruauté sans limite ... et, pour m'en débarrasser, j'ose à peine le dire, je l'ai enterrée vivante !  J'ai honte !



Regardes bien au fond de ton jardin : c'est elle qui te fait un bras d'honneur !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2020)

Mon premier coup de soleil 2020, sur le cul


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2020)

Conversation avec ma taupe :

Moi : Salut René ! Alors, toujours prêt à épater la galerie ???  :fou rire incontrôlable:
Lui : Toujours aussi lourdaud à ce que je vois ! Et ne m'appelle pas René ! 
Moi : Je venais pour faire la paix et te proposer de prendre un ver ensemble ! :re-fou rire incontrôlable:
Lui : Range d'abord ton poilu ébouriffé que tu tiens derrière le dos ... y a sa queue qui dépasse !
Moi à mon poilu : Range ta queue imbécile !
Le poilu : Ah ! C'est vrai que la tienne des queues ... y a pas de danger qu'elle dépasse !
Lui et mon poilu : Arrrffffffffff ! p'tite b*te ! 
Moi : connards !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Conversation avec ma taupe :
> 
> Moi : Salut René ! Alors, toujours prêt à épater la galerie ???  :fou rire incontrôlable:
> Lui : Toujours aussi lourdaud à ce que je vois ! Et ne m'appelle pas René !
> ...



C'est Inspiré de faits réels ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2020)

Petite question :

Est-ce que, de grand matin, marcher pieds nus dans un vomi de poilu (mélange de croquettes, bave et poils + diverses choses non identifiées dont probablement des restes de fricadelle) *porte bonheur* ?  

C'est pour savoir si je dois le baffer ou pas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

de quel pied ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> de quel pied ?


Du pied droit ! avec la petite glissade qui va si bien avec !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

Ah ben non.
Tu peux baffer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est pour savoir si je dois le baffer ou pas !


Non un animal n'a pas de mémoire. Il fallait une petite tape sur son nez, au moment où, là c trop tard il ne comprendra po pourquoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Non un animal n'a pas de mémoire. Il fallait une petite tape sur son nez, au moment où, là c trop tard il ne comprendra po pourquoi ?


Second degré est mort cet après-midi.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Second degré est mort cet après-midi.





WheelNelly a dit:


> Non un animal n'a pas de mémoire. Il fallait une petite tape sur son nez, au moment où, là c trop tard il ne comprendra po pourquoi ?




Par contre, Fab'Fab, on peut lui mettre des petites tapes sur son nez n'importe quand, même très longtemps après les faits... 
Il a de la mémoire, et est à l'aise avec tous les degrés ; il devrait comprendre à tous les coups, et ça marchera toujours !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

Pourquoi sur le nez ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par contre, Fab'Fab, on peut lui mettre des petites tapes sur son nez n'importe quand, même très longtemps après les faits...
> Il a de la mémoire, et est à l'aise avec tous les degrés ; il devrait comprendre à tous les coups, et ça marchera toujours !


Attendre la prochaine bêtise et transformer le poilu et boxer ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi sur le nez ?


 
Tiens oui, c'est vrai, ça, ce n'est qu'une option parmi d'autres... 

Pourquoi sur le nez ???... 

PARCE QUE !!!...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi sur le nez ?


Petite la tapounette mais ça ne marche que sur les jeunes chats jusqu'à 1 an. [Édit] après un an le caractère est établi, ça ne sert plus de taper.
La raison c'est que c'est une des façons qu'il est éduqué par sa mère qui lui met des coups de patte sur le museau.
Par contre même si le chat a une mémoire, il ne faut pas trop éloigner la cause de l'effet dans le temps sinon le chat ne comprend pas et peut faire la gueule un certain temps.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Petite la tapounette mais ça ne marche que sur les jeunes chats jusqu'à 1 an.
> La raison c'est que c'est une des façons qu'il est éduqué par sa mère qui lui met des coups de patte sur le museau.
> Par contre même si le chat a une mémoire, il ne faut pas trop éloigner la cause de l'effet dans le temps sinon le chat ne comprend pas et peut faire la gueule un certain temps.



Absolument.   

En revanche, par chance, la marge de manœuvre est bien meilleure avec Fab'Fab !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

Mais moi je riposte.
Un low-kick direct.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2020)

Pfffff ! Vous pensez vraiment que j'oserais baffer mon petit poilu chéri ???


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais moi je riposte.
> Un low-kick direct.




Pour se prémunir d'une éventuelle riposte, il devrait suffire de taper plus fort au premier coup, ou alors de soigner son contre !... 
Il y a aussi l'art de l'esquive, dans lequel je n'ai pas toujours été mauvais...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Vous pensez vraiment que j'oserais baffer mon petit poilu chéri ???


Bah , non , surtout que c'est pas la faute du poilu
Fais un peu plus attention ou tu marche


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Vous pensez vraiment que j'oserais baffer mon petit poilu chéri ???



Bien sûr que non !  

Mais Fab'Fab, lui, doit avoir le cuir épais...  
Donc, avec lui, ça va !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

eh ! oui @thebiglebowsky regarde où tu va et bois ton café !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Vous pensez vraiment que j'oserais baffer mon petit poilu chéri ???


T'as pensé à le bouffer ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as pensé à le bouffer ?


Ce serait du canibalisme, TheBig étant lui-même un gros chat


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

Pas sur que Zebig réussisse à se lécher le fion en tendant la patte arrière...


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas sur que Zebig réussisse à se lécher le fion en tendant la patte arrière...



JPTK aurait pratiquement pu y arriver, mais il n'est jamais là quand on a besoin de lui...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2020)

Et dire que je ne suis même pas surpris


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Second degré est mort cet après-midi.


Qu'est-ce qu'il meurt souvent çuilà !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il meurt souvent çuilà !


Ah on a le droit à combien de vie ? 7 ? Comme le poilu


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ah on a le droit à combien de vie ? 7 ? Comme le poilu




Pour ce qui est du second degré, je crois même que c'est bien davantage que ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2020)

Ce midi, alors que j'étais au coin de la rue occupé à brosser et nourrir "doudou", un matou que je pense abandonné et qui squatte le petit square à 20 m de chez moi, ma voisine m'a dit en rigolant que je devenais complètement gaga avec mes poilus !

C'est vrai qu'elle a déjà constaté qu'il y en avait 4 ou 5 qui réquisitionnent ma terrasse !  

Quant à "doudou", il m'a fallu pratiquement un mois pour pouvoir l'approcher et maintenant il grimpe sur mes genoux en ronronnant comme une grosse peluche !

Et puis, je me suis posé la question de savoir si, effectivement, je devenais "gaga" des poilus ... et, effectivement, la réponse est oui !

Pourquoi ? Je pense que la réponse est dans leur allure générale, leur indépendance, la confiance qu'ils me concèdent, leur zenitude et surtout dans leurs regards si mystérieux qui me font plonger dans ce que j'appelle le monde d'à côté.

J'adore aussi les chiens, mais, comme disait Jean Cocteau : "je préfère les chats parce qu'il n'y a pas de chats policiers" !

Quant à ma voisine, comme elle abusait du mot "gaga", j'avoue avoir pensé dans mon moi-même (parce que je suis quelqu'un de poli et bien élevé) : "Continue comme ça ma vieille, et je vais m'occuper de ta chatte aussi !"   

Pardon ... je me suis laissé aller ... p... de confinement !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Mai 2020)

@thebiglebowsky t'as bin raison. Ce qui est bien, grâce à nos pensées, de nous-même, personne de l'aura c notre liberté de penser


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et puis, je me suis posé la question de savoir si, effectivement, je devenais "gaga" des poilus ... et, effectivement, la réponse est oui !
> 
> Pourquoi ? Je pense que la réponse est dans leur allure générale, leur indépendance, la confiance qu'ils me concèdent, leur zenitude et surtout dans leurs regards si mystérieux qui me font plonger dans ce que j'appelle le monde d'à côté.


/mode terre à terre
Ou alors c'est la toxoplasmose  
/mode


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*
Elle te drague cette voisine


----------



## patlek (28 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce midi, alors que j'étais au coin de la rue occupé à brosser et nourrir "doudou", un matou que je pense abandonné et qui squatte le petit square à 20 m de chez moi, ma voisine m'a dit en rigolant que je devenais complètement gaga avec mes poilus !



Moi, j' ai une voisine comme çà; elle nourrit les chats plus ou moins abandonnés (c'est un mix) du coin.
Elle, elle peut s' approcher des chats, mais pas moi.
Une fois das un bon jour je lui avait donné 40 euros pour participer. 

Sinon, des fois quand je vais pour sortir, je descend l' escalier en bas de l' escalier çà m' arrive de les apercevoir au travers de la porte, a attendre et j' ai parfois le sentiment qu' ils ont une hyper mauvaise vue... Je les voie s' agiter un peu "miaou!! ya du mouvemement dans le hall!!!, çà bouge!!!  c' est surement  la bouffe!!!! LA BOUFFE!!!!" çà trépigne et tout, et quand je pousse la porte pour sortir, la, c' est la déconfiture. Ils comprennent que ce n' est pas la voisine, c' est moi; et là, ils font des tetes déprimantes, et c' est un peu contagieux en plus!.  ils tournent les talons, en quelque sorte, et s'éloigne de moi, dépité, dégouté, la tete basse et tout. C' est pas la joie.


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Continue comme ça ma vieille


Ledit _gaga_ va s'occuper de cette _lady_ !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas sur que Zebig réussisse à se lécher le fion en tendant la patte arrière...



J'ai essayé !!!  

Mon ostéopathe a mis 3 H pour me démêler et à la fin il s'est retrouvé avec une de mes vertèbres en trop (vous savez, comme la pièce qu'on a toujours en trop quand on monte un meuble IKEA) !


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> on monte un meuble IKEA


Montez plutôt du meuble conforama pour sauver des emplois !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

Il paraît qu'en Belgique les restaurants et cafés pourront rouvrir *sous conditions* à partir du 8 juin prochain.

Ces conditions sont drastiques, un peu comme si on confondait les restaurants et cafés avec une visite de Tchernobyl !

Moi, quand je vais au café ou au resto, c'est avant tout pour prendre du bon temps et passer un moment tranquille avec ma famille ou des amis et oublier les soucis du quotidien.

Les plexis, masques, gel hydroalcoolique, distanciation et réservations ...  très peu pour moi.

C'est dire qu'il se passera encore un bon moment avant que je ne fréquente encore ces lieux !

Toutefois, je suis conscient qu'il faut aider les tenanciers et le personnel qui ont crevé la gueule ouverte ces derniers mois.

Alors, je trouve d'autres moyens pour les aider ... plats à emporter, dons à des associations etc... mais y aller "sous conditions" ... c'est non !


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2020)

Je n'allais déjà pas beaucoup dans les bar, la c'est sur qu'avec ce genre de contrainte, je ne serai même pas tenté.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

C'est vrai que ça donne pas trop envie , ou alors juste en terrasse .
Ils ont le droit d'ouvrir , mais je ne suis pas certains qu'il y aura beaucoup de clients .
En Suisse , les terrasses sont prisent d'assaut , mais pas les salles intérieures .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

P..... je deviens vraiment "vieux" ... Pour l'instant, je fais une grave fixation sur les masques !

Je ne supporte plus cette foule de gens qui se promènent "masqués" *à l'air libre *comme si le virus n'attendait que leur passage pour leur sauter dessus - autant je peux comprendre le port du masque dans des commerces bondés ou dans les transports en commun (et là, je n'y vais pas !), autant je me dis qu'il doit y en avoir qui prennent plaisir à le porter à l'extérieur - ça fait "mode" et "branché", je présume.

Et les regards réprobateurs qu'on vous porte quand vous n'en portez pas *en rue* - j'ai la furieuse envie de le leur faire bouffer !

Moi, j'exècre les masques qui cachent les sourires et les sentiments ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

Bon OK ! Je me suis levé du pied gauche ce matin ...  

Je modèrerai un peu mes propos ci-dessus en me disant qu'il y en a certains qui gagnent à être masqués ... au moins on ne voit pas leurs gueules !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

Je le mets avant de sortir de chez moi pour faire les courses. Donc je le porte bien dehors.
Le regard c’est uniquement si une autre personne me colle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je le mets avant de sortir de chez moi pour faire les courses. Donc je le porte bien dehors.
> Le regard c’est uniquement si une autre personne me colle


Oui, mais toi je comprends !!!! C'est pour éviter l'hécatombe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

A propos, j'ai croisé ce matin mon voisin écolo/bio/vegan extrémiste avec sa petite famille, tous masqués façon mardi gras (mais sans gras pour eux, bien entendu !).

Je suis étonné qu'il n'ait pas confectionné un masque pour sa Prius celui-là !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon OK ! Je me suis levé du pied gauche ce matin ...


Le poilu avait vomi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le poilu avait vomi ?



Non ! Mais il est un peu chiant ces temps-ci ! 
Il y a deux mois, il a trouvé le moyen de sauter sur la poignée de porte pour l'ouvrir et monter à l'étage en plein milieu de la nuit !

Alors, régulièrement, quand je dors, soit il me fait sursauter en me bondissant dessus, soit je me réveille avec sa tête à 5 cms du visage dans le meilleur des cas ... je vous laisse deviner quant au pire des cas ! 

Ah ces poilus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

Bon J-3 avant votre 1ère première bière à la terrasse du bar depuis longtemps ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Bon J-3 avant votre 1ère première bière à la terrasse du bar depuis longtemps ?


Pourquoi ce point d'interrogation , c'est pas encore certain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Perso ! j'attends po la ré ouverture ni d'aller au bar. Mes parents ont une terrasse, assez sympathique, et vive l'apéro. Ce soir, avec les parents des loulous, que maman a en garde, amateurs de bons vins. 
On se fait une soirée dégustation !

@thebiglebowsky mon chat ouvre les portes aussi, si on se couchent en l'oubliant dedans. Elle vient à 1h du mat' ouvrir la chambre. Miaaaaou ! mettez-moi dehors


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> des loulous, que maman a en garde, amateurs de bons vins.


Ils ont quel âge les loulous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

8 et bientôt 6ans son frère


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> 8 et bientôt 6ans son frère


Du jus de raisin plutôt...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> On se fait une soirée dégustation !


Une seule couleur (rouge ou blanc) mais différentes régions (Bordeaux, Bourgogne…) ou bien un mix de blancs et de rouges ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

bah oui c des enfants ! quand même. Les 3 couleurs ce sont mes voisins !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Bordeaux, plutôt de l'entre deux mers en blanc. Mais pas ce soir, c pour les huîtres


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi ce point d'interrogation , c'est pas encore certain ?


De boire une bière ? Pas pour moi   
J'attends le week-end du 6 pour sûrement me faire un resto en terrasse 



WheelNelly a dit:


> Perso ! j'attends po la ré ouverture ni d'aller au bar. Mes parents ont une terrasse, assez sympathique, et vive l'apéro. Ce soir, avec les parents des loulous, que maman a en garde, amateurs de bons vins.
> On se fait une soirée dégustation !
> 
> @thebiglebowsky mon chat ouvre les portes aussi, si on se couchent en l'oubliant dedans. Elle vient à 1h du mat' ouvrir la chambre. Miaaaaou ! mettez-moi dehors


C'est top d'avoir une terrasse. Bon apéritif au soleil  
Quand aux poilus, ils sont très intelligent, un jour ils dirigeront le monde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

C des vins de ma région : CdR et de l'Escaravailles (c une tuerie lui rg, bl, rosé)


----------



## patlek (30 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Du jus de raisin plutôt...



Ya pas d' age pour l' éducation au bon vin!!!

Dés le biberon!!! "Un bon titit chateau lafitte avant d' aller au gros dodo, oui gouzi gouzi, il est un peu rond en bouche." Sans compter les jolies petites bulles de bavouilles roses que çà fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Du jus de raisin plutôt...


Yeah ! surtout que la cave voisine en fait un, bio, hum !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Aperçu d'un apéro avec Escaravailles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Ici, dans le Sud, l'apéro c'est sacré


----------



## Lio70 (30 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ici, dans le Sud, l'apéro c'est sacré


Dans le nord aussi mais le temps le permet moins souvent. En tout cas, ta photo donne envie. Bon, je vais sortir acheter une bouteille de rouge, ou de rosé, ou les deux. Ma femme se plaignait hier soir "Je boirais bien un verre de vin, en me regardant durement parce que l'armoire à bouteilles est vide".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> un mix de blancs et de rouges ?


Il y aura du rosé pour la mise en bouche, ensuite tous plein de fromage pour les différents rouge (de 2011 à 2017) pas trop rond, certain ont une note de cerise burlat (70% Grenache noir, 20% Syrah et 10% Carignan). Note de Fruits noirs, sureau, gelée de mûre, tanins fins, élégants, note amère agréable, harmonieux, profond, très persistant, racé. 

Pour les femmes (pas moi) un blanc, je ne dirais pas sec, il est un peu moelleux mais pas trop (ce n'ai pas du vionier qu même), des notes acidulés (40% Roussane, 40% Marsanne, 20% Grenache blanc). 

Récolte manuelle, tôt le matin, égrappage puis pressurage à froid avec un pressoir pneumatique et élimination des dernières presses. Débourbage puis fermentation à température régulée (15° C).)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Dans le nord aussi mais le temps le permet moins souvent. En tout cas, ta photo donne envie. Bon, je vais sortir acheter une bouteille de rouge, ou de rosé, ou les deux. Ma femme se plaignait hier soir "Je boirais bien un verre de vin, en me regardant durement parce que l'armoire à bouteilles est vide".


les deux ! il est LOOONG ce w-e !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Avec un peu de Vinciane pouah !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Mai 2020)

Oh ! on aperçoit mon agrandissement !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

Hier soir, le gouvernement belge annonçait officiellement qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui il serait possible d'aller "faire des courses" ou visiter la famille dans les pays limitrophes en citant nommément la France, les Pays-bas, le Luxembourg et l'Allemagne.

Il n'en a pas fallu plus pour qu'énormément de belges se ruent, en bons moutons, vers la frontière pour aller remplir leurs caddies dans les Auchan environnants.

Résultat : ils ont tous été refoulés à la frontière française compte tenu du fait que la France n'ouvre ses frontières qu'à partir du 15 juin ...  

Désolé, mais ça me fait bien rigoler !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hier soir, le gouvernement belge annonçait officiellement qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui il serait possible d'aller "faire des courses" ou visiter la famille dans les pays limitrophes en citant nommément la France, les Pays-bas, le Luxembourg et l'Allemagne.
> 
> Il n'en a pas fallu plus pour qu'énormément de belges se ruent, en bons moutons, vers la frontière pour aller remplir leurs caddies dans les Auchan environnants.
> 
> ...




Des Belges à l'avant-garde ! 

Ils n'ont pas suivi l'actualité : ils l'ont devancée !


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je fais une grave fixation sur les masques !


Cette semaine, au supermarché, j'ai élevé la voix contre un client qui venait de me faire une remarque… Pas content d'attendre que je fasse un brin de causette avec la charcutière pour obtenir ses trois tranches de rôti, il m'enjoignit de me hâter sur un ton qui ne me plu guère… Une remarque désobligeante plus tard, je laissais cette vendeuse le servir histoire qu'on en termine avec ce con.

Quand trois allées plus loin, je recroisais ce pisse-froid de la relation commerciale. Je me suis souvenu l'avoir aperçu durant le confinement pousser un caddie avec sa dame. Deux personnes pour un caddie, alors qu'une affiche à l'entrée de ce commerce de première nécessité dictait la règle d'un caddie, une personne, fut une bonne excuse pour lui rentrer dans le lard !

Le type, un masque de bricolage sur le visage, essayait tant bien que mal de se tenir à bonne distance de ma protestation à visage démasqué. C'était drôle ! Il reculait, j'avançais ! Il allait à gauche, je le suivais ! À droite, pareil ! Je n'eus de cesse de le garder dans ma ligne de postillons tant que mon reproche contre son geste inconsidéré n'eut été entièrement délivré !

Défoulé, je savais cependant que mon apostrophe ne servirait à rien… Ce type, comme bien d'autres, passe tous les jours chercher son bifteck…


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2020)

Moi, il y a une semaine ou deux, j' ai élévé la voix contre un client: A la pesée des fruits et légumes. Je me tenais a 1metre 50 (Distanciation sociale, le nouveau truc a la mode qui n' existait pas i y a 2 mois), avec à la main mn sac d' oignon, attendant que la personne devant moi ait fini de peser ses fruits et légumes.
Evidement, çà a pas raté, quand il a dégagé de la balance: je me suis fait grillé la priorité. La je me sus approché du type, et je lui ait dis que j' étais là avant lui. Il m' a répondu que j' avais a me mettre a deux metres de la balance et il est parti. Je l'aurais bien poursuivi encore un peu pour le faire chier, mais çà n' aurait servi a rien.
çà facilite pas "la distanciation sociale"


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n'eus de cesse de le garder dans ma ligne de postillons tant que mon reproche contre son geste inconsidéré n'eut été entièrement délivré !


Tu n'as pas osé tousser un peu ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Cette semaine, au supermarché, j'ai élevé la voix contre un client qui venait de me faire une remarque… Pas content d'attendre que je fasse un brin de causette avec la charcutière pour obtenir ses trois tranches de rôti, il m'enjoignit de me hâter sur un ton qui ne me plu guère… Une remarque désobligeante plus tard, je laissais cette vendeuse le servir histoire qu'on en termine avec ce con.
> 
> Quand trois allées plus loin, je recroisais ce pisse-froid de la relation commerciale. Je me suis souvenu l'avoir aperçu durant le confinement pousser un caddie avec sa dame. Deux personnes pour un caddie, alors qu'une affiche à l'entrée de ce commerce de première nécessité dictait la règle d'un caddie, une personne, fut une bonne excuse pour lui rentrer dans le lard !
> 
> ...


Il faut quand mème faire attention de ne pas tomber sur une personne agressive , car les choses peuvent mal ce passer


----------



## ScapO (31 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> pour les différents rouge (de 2011 à 2017) pas trop rond, certain ont une note de cerise burlat (70% Grenache noir, 20% Syrah et 10% Carignan). Note de Fruits noirs, sureau, gelée de mûre, tanins fins, élégants, note amère agréable, harmonieux, profond, très persistant, racé.


Slt Nelly,

un rouge en particulier à recommander ?


----------



## Lio70 (31 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il n'en a pas fallu plus pour qu'énormément de belges se ruent, en bons moutons, vers la frontière pour aller remplir leurs caddies dans les Auchan environnants.Résultat : ils ont tous été refoulés à la frontière française compte tenu du fait que la France n'ouvre ses frontières qu'à partir du 15 juin ...


Haha! surtout qu'on a d'excellents magasins en Belgique, y compris dans les supermarchés (avec Delhaize), donc se précipiter dans les Auchan frontaliers, je vois pas trop pourquoi, mais bon...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Haha! surtout qu'on a d'excellents magasins en Belgique, y compris dans les supermarchés (avec Delhaize), donc se précipiter dans les Auchan frontaliers, je vois pas trop pourquoi, mais bon...


La tarif n'est pas plus bas en France ?


----------



## Lio70 (31 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Crémant d'Alsace


Là, je suis pas très chaud. Le vin blanc en général, et le pétillant en particulier, me file souvent la migraine. Seul le vrai champagne passe, et encore, ça doit être du Mumm ou Veuve Cliquot. Quand j'habitais encore la Belgique et que j'allais manger chez mon père, il prenait souvent du Prosecco, le coup de matraque à chaque fois. Par contre, en Pologne j'ai acheté un truc qui goute le champagne -- on s'y tromperait --, honnêtement c'est pas mauvais, ça coute 5 euros la bouteille (oui, cinq) et ça passe sans problème mais quelque chose me dit qu'à ce prix-là, ça doit être une fameuse crasse.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Haha! surtout qu'on a d'excellents magasins en Belgique, y compris dans les supermarchés (avec Delhaize), donc se précipiter dans les Auchan frontaliers, je vois pas trop pourquoi, mais bon...



La plupart des belges frontaliers (sauf moi !) vont bourrer leurs bagnoles de packs d'eau et de softs dont les prix sont de 20 à 40 % inférieurs à la Belgique - idem pour les produits de crèmerie (yaourts et fromages).

Je comprends que les familles nombreuses soient intéressées par ce deal !

Les français, quant à eux, viennent surtout s'approvisionner en tabac avec une razzia sur les tabacs régionaux et les seaux de grande contenance.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je comprends que les familles nombreuses soient intéressées par ce deal !



À ta place, j'y regarderais à deux fois : compte tenu de la colonie de poilus en voie de constitution chez toi, tu te diriges vers une "famille nombreuse" XXL ! 

Évidemment, l'eau minérale ne va pas passionner tes locataires, mais tu devrais cogiter le coût des croquettes... 

Les économies ainsi réalisées pourraient être utilement réinvesties dans l'achat de bière (sans franchir la frontière)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> un rouge en particulier à recommander ?


Tout dépend de tes goût et de ta région ! tu recherche pour l'associé à quoi ?


----------



## ScapO (31 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Tout dépend de tes goût et de ta région ! tu recherche pour l'associé à quoi ?


C'était plutôt par rapport à ce que tu as testé lors de ton apéro,
dans le but de découvrir des vins sympas.
Mes goûts, CdR, vallée du Rhône entre autres , Grenache/Syrah pour les cépages.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> C'était plutôt par rapport à ce que tu as testé lors de ton apéro,


La découverte était plutôt pour les amis, ce nous qui avons vidé notre cave. Rouge essai cépage avec 70% Grenache noir, 20% Syrah et 10% Carignan. Là je suis dans le cirage avec tous mes mélanges d'hier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Mes goûts, CdR, vallée du Rhône entre autres , Grenache/Syrah pour les cépages.


_Les Antimagnes_

Côtes du Rhône
Rouge

*Cépages : *70% Grenache noir, 30% Syrah.
*Terroir : *Commune de VILLEDIEU, la majorité des vignes sont situées à 350 m. Terroir de coteaux aux sols argilo-calcaires caillouteux et très pentus.
*Viticulture :* Le sol est travaillé en intégralité dans le respect de l'environnement et de la plante.
*Vinification :* Récolte manuelle. Egrappage et foulage. Cuvaison de 28 à 35 jours. Pigeages journaliers durant la fermentation alcoolique ainsi que deux à trois délestages. Les vins sont élevés en cuve inox pendant 9 mois.
Production annuelle : 20 000 bouteilles.
*Notes de dégustation :* Robe rouge violine. On découvre un nez gourmand de framboises écrasées et moka. La bouche est ronde, soyeuse et fruitée, associée à des notes épicées de poivre gris. Le vin des copains, pour se faire plaisir et à partager.
*Accords :* Magret de canard sauce au poivre vert, Côtelettes d'agneau grillées et pommes soufflées, Brie de Meaux.
*Disponibilité :* 75 cl et 150 cl. Mise en bouteille en août suivant la récolte.
*Garde :* 3 ans.
*Servir entre 16 et 18°c.*


----------



## Lio70 (31 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> *Notes de dégustation :* Robe rouge violine. On découvre un nez gourmand de framboises écrasées et moka. La bouche est ronde, soyeuse et fruitée, associée à des notes épicées de poivre gris. Le vin des copains, pour se faire plaisir et à partager.
> *Accords :* Magret de canard sauce au poivre vert, Côtelettes d'agneau grillées et pommes soufflées, Brie de Meaux.


Arrête, tu m'excites !


----------



## Lio70 (31 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> dont les prix sont de 20 à 40 % inférieurs à la Belgique
> Je comprends que les familles nombreuses soient intéressées par ce deal !


Vu sous cet angle, c'est effectivement intéressant, j'ignorais qu'il y avait de telles différences de prix.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Arrête, tu m'excites !



Veux-tu te calmer immédiatement ? 

Tu es dans un espace public (et en zone orange) : il y a des jeunes innocents et pré-pubères ici !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Arrête, tu m'excites !


J'aurai tant aimé que cette expression soit énoncée par un certain modo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> il y a des jeunes innocents et pré-pubères ici !


Les pommes sont trop mûrs pour eux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

Voici un peu de lecture 
www.domaine-escaravailles.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J'aurai tant aimé que cette expression soit énoncée par un certain modo !



C'est interdit par la Charte qu'ils sont chargés de faire respecter ! 



WheelNelly a dit:


> Les pommes sont trop mûrs pour eux !



Ces jeunots ne savent pas apprécier les bonnes choses !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas osé tousser un peu ?


Tousser sur commande, c'est comme rire ou pleurer à la demande…
Y'a que les acteurs pour le faire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ces jeunots ne savent pas apprécier les bonnes choses !


Hélas ! c'est aussi ça qui me rappelle que je ne suis plus jeune bouh !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hélas ! c'est aussi ça qui me rappelle que je ne suis plus jeune bouh !



Allons donc : on est toujours la gamine de quelqu'un !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> un rouge en particulier à recommander ?


Sans hésiter je te propose le Ventabrun. 
Grâce à lui, je suis mise au rouge, depuis peu. 
Avant c'était du Rosé (assez clairs comme celui venant de Corse) l'été, Blanc moelleux l'automne, Vins d'Alsace l'hiver (Gewurtz. Edelswicker), au coin de la cheminée. Puis j'ai goûté un Banc, un tantinet moins rond qu'à mes habitudes, le Pélaquier.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Allons donc : on est toujours la gamine de quelqu'un !


du padré !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Mai 2020)

A meal without wine is called ?  

A breakfast !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Allons donc : on est toujours la gamine de quelqu'un !


Ah , je ne savais pas cela de toi !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2020)

Conversation avec mon matou (3)

Moi : C'est vrai que, vous les poilus, vous voulez être les maîtres du monde ???

Lui : Tu rigoles là ? Déjà qu'on est partout chez nous, qu'on fait ce qu'on veut quand on veut, qu'on est nourri, logé et soigné gratos, caressé et choyé à notre demande, qu'on ramasse nos crottes et qu'on nettoie nos litières, qu'on a un marketing de fou avec les millions de vidéos de poilus mignons qui circulent sur le net ... ... on est déjà les maîtres du monde depuis toujours, fieu !

Moi : Hola ! Et si l'envie me prenait de rationner tes croquettes de luxe, vieux sac à poils ?

Lui : M'en fiche ! Sont meilleures chez le voisin, gros radin ! Allez, on fait la paix ... Viens faire une partie de Bastet avec moi ! Arffffff ! (comme tu vois j'arrive même à copier ton humour de merde) 

Moi : Connard ! 






​


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2020)

çà pourrait etre pire!!!

Il pourrait passer ses journées au bistrot avec ses potes









						Bars à chats : un ronron et l'addition !
					

C'EST PAS BÊTE. Qu'ils aient deux, trois, quatre, zéro ou mille pattes, nos meilleurs amis les animaux nous épatent. Épisode 19 : merci d'être velu.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Conversation avec mon matou (3)
> 
> Moi : C'est vrai que, vous les poilus, vous voulez être les maîtres du monde ???
> 
> ...



@*thebiglebowsky*

Refait lui lire cet article , ça devrait le calmer un moment


----------



## ScapO (1 Juin 2020)

@Nelly,
Merci pour ces différentes recommandation de vins 
Dès l'occasion , je goute et dis ce que j'en pense .


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> @Nelly,
> Merci pour ces différentes recommandation de vins
> Dès l'occasion , je goute et dis ce que j'en pense .



Il y a un très léger soucis dans ton lien, je crois.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> soucis


Plante annuelle de la famille des Composées, à fleurs jaunes ou orangées réunies en capitules, à odeur forte, à feuilles opposées de texture épaisse et lancéolées, qui fleurit d'avril à octobre et que l'on cultive pour ses propriétés ornementales et pharmaceutiques (sous le nom de calendula)


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2020)

Qu'est-ce que je suis content que le périmètre d'un kilomètre ait sauté ! Ça me permet de houspiller le monde par-delà mon pâté de maisons… Et ça ne sont pas les occasions qui manquent en zone urbaine !

Dimanche dernier, jour de grande balade de Médor, nous marchions tranquillement sur le trottoir. Quand un cliquetis se fit entendre dans notre dos. Habitué à ces situations, Médor longea le mur tandis que j'approchais de la bordure. La barrière vivante était en place ! Le bruit se fit plus présent et une voix nous dit « pardon ?! » Sans tourner la tête je répondis : « les deux roues, c'est sur la route ! » La voix reprit : « mais on s'connaît ! » Sans sourciller pour autant, je répondais : « et alors ?! Si tu veux m'doubler, tu descends du trottoir ! » Et la voix de dire : « ok ! Pas de problème ! »

Arrivé à ma hauteur, il s'annonça depuis la route. Effectivement, je reconnu alors un gars croisé et salué au hasard de balades. On se salua. Il me dit alors avoir échangé son scooter pour une patinette électrique et me qualifia de courageux vu que je passais mon temps à marcher accompagné quand lui se laissait porter par son engin. Puis il reparti en restant sur le bitume

Médor eu sa friandise et moi, un petit sourire en coin !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

Soucis Soucis il ne faut pas boire avant d'aller sur MacGé ! 
Dixit la fille qui, bourrée tous les soirs, poste ses dégustations. Ma fois un peu de légèreté, dans ce monde de brutes épaisses ne fera aucun mal (si ce n'est éveiller vos envies...d'amateur de bon cru)


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2020)

Tiens, j'ai reçu mon masque avec ventilation. Ca a un côté Darth Vader mais au moins on arrive à respirer avec.
C'est cool.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai reçu mon masque avec ventilation. Ca a un côté Darth Vader mais au moins on arrive à respirer avec.
> C'est cool.



Tu as une photo du machin?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)

@*Fab'Fab*
C'est pas trop lourd ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2020)

Non, c'est super.
Deux vitesses de ventilation et FFP3


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 176449



Merci. 

Esthétiquement, il faut assumer, en effet. 
Mais dans le contexte, on s'en fiche un peu, je pense.
Si c'est efficace pour filtrer et que ça permet de mieux respirer qu'avec la plupart des autres masques alternatifs, ça peut valoir le coup.


----------



## patlek (2 Juin 2020)

Mouais, çà aspire le virus, et çà l' envoi directement dans les poumons. C' est top!


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Mouais, çà aspire le virus, et çà l' envoi directement dans les poumons. C' est top!



Toi, tu es jaloux parce que le beau masque de Fab'Fab n'est sans doute pas adapté à ton museau de dinosaure !


----------



## patlek (2 Juin 2020)

C' est un masque de geek...

Moi, je suis vieille école, le bon vieux masque tissu sans gadget.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Mouais, çà aspire le virus, et çà l' envoi directement dans les poumons. C' est top!


Non, il y a un filtre FFP3 à changer tous les 5 jours.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, il y a un filtre FFP3 à changer tous les 5 jours.



Je vais peut-être en acheter un, je vais voir...
Pour l'instant, j'ai des masques chirurgicaux (plus beaucoup) et des alternatifs en tissu qui plairaient peut-être à patlek... 

Mais ce modèle semble intéressant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

Pourquoi Eve s'est-elle laissé tenter par une pomme ?
La pomme, symbole du désir, du pouvoir, de faire ceci, de faire cela. Le désir est inclusif et personnel ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pourquoi Eve s'est-elle laissé tenter par une pomme ?
> La pomme, symbole du désir, du pouvoir, de faire ceci, de faire cela. Le désir est inclusif et personnel ?



Je ne m'étais plus intéressé à cette histoire depuis bien longtemps...
Tu me rajeunis ! 

*Cette petite page sur Wikipedia, sur le sujet du fameux fruit défendu.* 

En gros, le fruit défendu (la pomme, souvent) symbolise la connaissance du Bien et du Mal.
C'est le serpent (probable symbole du diable) qui tente Ève, laquelle tente ensuite Adam.
Par extension, le pêcher originel évoque une sexualité interdite à moins qu'elle soit autorisée (et parfois encouragée) par Dieu.
Mais Adam et Ève, en désobéissant à Dieu, vont être expédiés sur Terre, y devenir mortels, et fonder l'Humanité.

Pour te répondre plus précisément, le désir est assurément personnel et idéalement inclusif. 


Après, on peut aussi considérer que ce diablotin de serpent n'a pas forcément eu une mauvaise idée en tentant Ève, laquelle n'a sans doute pas mal fait non plus de tenter Adam...
Blanche Neige, en bons termes comme on sait avec le Prince Charmant aussi bien qu'avec les Sept Nains, est aussi connue pour avoir apprécié les pommes...

Et Steve Jobs (ou plutôt celui qui eut l'idée du logo de la pomme, apparemment un certain *Ron Wayne*), a sans doute pensé à tout ça pour nous inspirer tous les achats technologiques qui nous conduisent ici...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

Steve jobs a mis la pomme en référence à un prisonnier qui l’a croqué avant d’être exécuté je crois


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Steve jobs a mis la pomme en référence à un prisonnier qui l’a croqué avant d’être exécuté je crois



Premier logo Apple: *Isaac Newton sous un pommier*. 

(Avant de recevoir une pomme sur la tête, donc.  )


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juin 2020)

Ah, ce confinement ! Je veux me faire un kir mais je m'aperçois trop tard qu'il n'y a plus de sirop de cassis. Par contre, il reste un fond de sirop de curaçao bleu que notre fille avait acheté pour faire des cocktails fantaisie. C'est mieux que rien.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ah, ce confinement ! Je veux me faire un kir mais je m'aperçois trop tard qu'il n'y a plus de sirop de cassis. Par contre, il reste un fond de sirop de curaçao bleu que notre fille avait acheté pour faire des cocktails fantaisie. C'est mieux que rien.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 176517




J'ai bu du Curaçao Bleu en 1984, en Guadeloupe, dans des verres de punch.  
Je crois qu'il s'agissait du punch dit "Blue Lagoon". 

Par contre, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'on peut faire d'autre avec du Curaçao Bleu, en cocktails... 
Ta fille connaît sans doute le sujet mieux que moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

Toujours avoir du champagne au frais c ma devise, il y a toujours qqch a fête ex : oh j’ai du champagne au frais [emoji41]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

Ce confinement m’aura apporté du positif. Je n’aurais jamais autant manipulé ma mini pomme [emoji520]. La batterie en a pris en coût


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juin 2020)

T'as raison, Nelly. J'ai aussi une bouteille au frais.
Le "PLOP! - Pssssh - Aaaaah" est prévu demain pour l'anniversaire de mon épouse.


----------



## baron (3 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Steve jobs a mis la pomme en référence à un prisonnier qui l’a croqué avant d’être exécuté je crois


Alan Turing, qui est mort en croquant une pomme empoisonnée au cyanure. (Wikipedia.)

Le lien avec le logo d'Apple a toutefois été démenti : https://edition.cnn.com/2011/10/06/opinion/apple-logo/


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2020)

baron a dit:


> Alan Turing, qui est mort en croquant une pomme empoisonnée au cyanure. (Wikipedia.)


Ça n'était pas plutôt la belle au bois dormant ?!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je vais peut-être en acheter un, je vais voir...
> Pour l'instant, j'ai des masques chirurgicaux (plus beaucoup) et des alternatifs en tissu qui plairaient peut-être à patlek...
> 
> Mais ce modèle semble intéressant.


Idem pour moi masques " chirurgicaux " et tissus plus que moyen ,.Un copain va m'en envoyer deux avec la petite cocarde .


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, il y a un filtre FFP3 à changer tous les 5 jours.


Ce masque utilise des piles pour la vitesse de ventilation ? tu as le lien technique ? 
Merci


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça n'était pas plutôt la belle au bois dormant ?!



Tu confonds avec Blanche Neige. 

La Belle au bois dormant s'est piquée avec un fuseau, et s'est endormie pendant 100 ans, de même que tous les habitants de son château.
100 ans de confinement !


Mais elle a finalement eu de la chance ; c'est le baiser de son Prince Charmant qui lui permet de se réveiller et de se de déconfiner ! 

Enfin... Pour rester dans le sujet de ce thread, disons que le Prince Charmant à bien assoupli le confinement de la Belle au bois dormant...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu confonds avec Blanche Neige.


Ouiiii ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ouiiii ?



Je n'osais espèrer une intervention immédiate de L'intéressée !...   
Si ça n'est pas de la pure magie, je ne m'y connais pas !...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si ça n'est pas de la pure magie, je ne m'y connais pas !...


C'est parce que j'ai installé une webcam au dessus de ton épaule


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par contre, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'on peut faire d'autre avec du Curaçao Bleu.
> Ta fille connaît sans doute le sujet mieux que moi.


Elle, c'était pour des cocktails sans alcool.
Vu que la liqueur Curaçao Bleu est à base d'orange, tu peux y mettre du Cointreau; ça va très bien ensemble. D'autres y mettent de la vodka. Avec le sirop sans alcool, on peut mettre du lait, ce qui donne une boisson bleu pâle ressemblant à ce que Luke boit dans La guerre des étoiles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Cointreau


Ou le triple sec !
My favorite, servi dans un verre à fille (de Martini), avec cranberry ++ vodka = Cosmopolitan


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2020)

Va falloir rebaptiser ce fil  : "Ton confinement (alcoolisé) se passe-t-il bien ?"


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Par extension, le *pêcher* originel évoque une sexualité interdite à moins qu'elle soit autorisée (et parfois encouragée) par Dieu.
> Mais Adam et Ève, en désobéissant à Dieu, vont être expédiés sur Terre, y devenir mortels, et fonder l'Humanité.



Dis-moi, mon grand, ton pêcher est-il au moins bio ? 



Romuald a dit:


> Va falloir rebaptiser ce fil  : "Ton confinement (alcoolisé) se passe-t-il bien ?"



On en voit les effets !


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Va falloir rebaptiser ce fil  : "Ton confinement (alcoolisé) se passe-t-il bien ?"



Ouaips!!! d' ailleurs que la pomme d' Apple, c' était parsseke Steve Jobs adorait le cidre Breton (L' unique vrai cidre!!!!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

eh ! non @patlek : les ordinateurs portables Apple ont ils été baptisés "MacIntoch" (plutôt que s’appeler poétiquement D630 ou H-50-NF comme leurs concurrents) ? 
Parce que Jef Raskin, l’ingénieur d’Apple, qui a créé le premier modèle de Mac au début des années 80, adorait les pommes, et sa variété préférée était la MacIntosh…


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce masque utilise des piles pour la vitesse de ventilation ? tu as le lien technique ?
> Merci


Non, il se recharge 








						Intelligent Electric Air Purifying Mask Black
					

China Stock | Buy Intelligent Electric Air Purifying Mask N95 Dust Purifying Filter Anti-Bacteria PM2.5 400mAh Battery Air Supply Cycling - Black online at unbeatable prices. ✓Free Shipping ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Local Warehouses.




					www.geekbuying.com


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'est super.
> Deux vitesses de ventilation et FFP3


Le problème des FFP3 c’est que l’air est expiré via une soupape, donc non filtré. Tu es protégé mais si tu es porteur du virus à l’insu de ton plein gré tu le disperses en veux-tu en voilà


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2020)

Et si la batterie se vide?? ?

(Tu meurs étouffé, dans d' atroces convulsions)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2020)

Non, j'ai vérifié, c'est des FFP2 en fait


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Et si la batterie se vide?? ?
> 
> (Tu meurs étouffé, dans d' atroces convulsions)


Exactement
Avec un râle et un filet de bave.


----------



## subsole (4 Juin 2020)

Faut pas exagérer, tu te noies simplement  dans tes sécrétions.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2020)

Ca dépend si tu vomis ou pas.
Si tu vomis, le ventilo te renvoie les particules dans le nez et là oui, tu te noies.


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> tu te noies.


Du Périgord !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Du Périgord !



Elles pullulent, en ce moment... 
C'est sans doute la saison !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est sans doute la saison !


Du foie gras ?!


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Du foie gras ?!



Foie, je ne sais pas, mais il semblerait que le gras soit en effet très tendance...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Du Périgord !





aCLR a dit:


> Du foie gras ?!


C'est malin , maintenant  j'ai faim


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Parce que Jef Raskin, l’ingénieur d’Apple, qui a créé le premier modèle de Mac au début des années 80, adorait les pommes, et sa variété préférée était la MacIntosh…


Rectification : Steve dit à l'autre Steve, si on ne trouve pas un nom dans un quart d'heure ce sera la pomme.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Rectification : Steve dit à l'autre Steve, si on ne trouve pas un nom dans un quart d'heure ce sera la pomme.


Pour Apple c'est bien ça. Pour le Macintosh c'est bien Raskin. Les deux anecdotes sont vraies.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2020)

Pour Atari, c'est suite à une partie de Je Te Tiens, Tu Me Tiens Par La Barbichette. Bushnel a gagné et a dit à Dabney "Ah T'as ri"
Et c'est resté comme nom.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2020)

A force de s'assouplir, tout le monde pionce ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2020)

Y'en a qui bossent :





​Bois de Vincennes (Paris)  début juin...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2020)

Stop ! In the name of love before you're break my heart.

"le secrétariat d’Etat au numérique n’a pas remis en cause ces révélations, mais a voulu les justifier."

Et ça vous étonne ?  

Je connaissais Ka maintenant nous connaissons O.


Au fait, 200 000 € par mois le jouet technologique "à la française", pour moins de 2% de la population.








						L’application StopCovid, activée seulement par 2 % de la population, connaît des débuts décevants
					

Le coût de l’application de suivi de contacts, désormais supportée par l’Etat, pose question, une semaine après son lancement.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Mais on est heureux d'apprendre que pour Cédric O, "la santé n'a pas de prix". Il faudra la ressortir au moment des discussions budgétaires.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juin 2020)

La preuve, on a réduit le nombre de masque, le nombre de lit, l'équipement des soignants, etc...
C'est bien la preuve que la santé n'a pas de prix


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (16 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'en a qui bossent :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 178389
> ​Bois de Vincennes (Paris)  début juin...



Jony Ive il bosse en extérieur maintenant? .....dur "l'après-Apple"


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Beaucoup de personnes respectent les distances et le port du masque .C'est une bonne chose


----------



## Madalvée (20 Juin 2020)

Mon confinement prendra fin le 6 juillet si le docteur est d'accord… et j'enchaîne avec les vacances.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mon confinement prendra fin le 6 juillet si le docteur est d'accord… et j'enchaîne avec les vacances.


Je te le souhaite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Juin 2020)

Fin du télétravail le 29 juin...


----------



## FalloutXtreme (20 Juin 2020)

Pour ma part, je fais toutes mes interventions à distance quand cela est possible et que les machines des clients s'allument et se connectent à internet et je ne fais du présentiel que quand je n'ai pas le choix.

Vivement les vacances en août !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Beaucoup de personnes respectent les distances et le port du masque .C'est une bonne chose



Vers chez moi également.  

Port du masque, et même respect de la règle d'un siège sur deux occupé dans le métro parisien. 

Port du masque respecté aussi dans la grande distribution et les galeries marchandes. 

Tout ça pratiquement à 100%, du moins d'après ce que j'en ai vu. 


J'attends avec impatience le moment où toutes ces mesures ne seront plus nécessaires... 

Mais ça, hélas, ce n'est pas pour demain...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Vivement les vacances en août !


Nous y serons vite


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Vers chez moi également.
> 
> Port du masque, et même respect de la règle d'un siège sur deux occupé dans le métro parisien.
> 
> ...



Par chez moi dans les grands magasins c'est assez aléatoire  .Par contre beaucoup de magasins de surface moyenne le rende obligatoire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Juin 2020)

Cela a beau être obligatoire avec contrôle à l'entrée, plein de gens l'enlèvent en partie (nez en dehors) ou complètement (sous le menton ou carrément disparu) chez moi ...


----------



## Neyres (20 Juin 2020)

Ici en Valais ( Suisse) dans les villages aux alentours il y a eu 30 cas de plus en deux jours.
En fait les gens ne respectent plus trop les consignes ici...je n'ai vu que une ou deux personnes avec le masque aujourd'hui .


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Ici en Valais ( Suisse) dans les villages aux alentours il y a eu 30 cas de plus en deux jours.
> En fait les gens ne respectent plus trop les consignes ici...je n'ai vu que une ou deux personnes avec le masque aujourd'hui .


Je travail dans le canton de Vaux et je trouve que c'est respecté . Je ne vis pas sur place alors j'ai pas la mème vision


----------



## Neyres (20 Juin 2020)

Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe ailleurs, mais ici en Valais , du moins où je vis, c'est plus trop respecté , peut-être une exception . en tout cas, ça se paie cash = 30 cas d'un coups ... alors prudence...


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2020)

Soleil et 29 degres a Cracovie.
Direction la plage.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

Reprise en douceur du boulot , l'industrie du luxe peine quand mème , mais le carnet de commande se remplit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour les amis !  

Désolé de vous déranger avec une petite question technique ...

Je souhaiterais commander sur le web un cordon d'alimentation secteur pour un ancien émetteur-récepteur comportant une fiche d'alimentation telle que décrite sur la photo ci-dessous.

Problème : je ne sais pas comment s'appelle ce type de connecteur et j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas ! 

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ? Merci d'avance ! 

ps : j'ai posté ici ne sachant pas où poster ailleurs ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2020)

Pour une fois que je poste un truc sérieux ....  

Non, les amis, dans mon post ci-dessus il n'y a pas de message subliminal, ni d'allusion foireuse, ni de blague au 4ième degré, ni de poilu caché dans les pixels ... rien que du sérieux, brut de chez brut !


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2020)

Ah les belges, trouveraient pas un éléphant dans un couloir...   

Sont-ils bricoleurs ? Parce que si c'est ce que tu cherches il va falloir te le faire ton cordon 






						Connecteur secteur 230V WZ-01. Avtronic
					

Connecteur secteur 230V WZ-01. En stock: 17. Livraison rapide. Commandez maintenant en ligne!



					composant-electronique.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2020)

Merci Romuald !  

Si je comprends bien, j'enfiche un bout du machin dans l'émetteur (normalement ça doit rentrer !) et  je me débrouille pour bricoler un câble d'alimentation qui va à l'autre bout ... ça me paraît à ma portée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juillet 2020)

Quant à être bricoleur, la réponse est définitivement NON !   

Pour te dire, début des années 80 j'ai raté 3 fois l'examen pour obtenir la licence officielle de radio-amateur ... la 1ère fois, c'était à cause du morse, la 2ième fois j'ai foiré la pratique des antennes et la 3ième fois c'était l'apothéose : j'ai tout raté !  ... ensuite, j'ai été banni de tout examen pendant 5 ans !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ensuite, j'ai été banni de tout examen pendant 5 ans !



Sont pires que sur MacG, dis-donc ! 

Je comprends que tu aies évité les forums techniques (un homme -fût-il belge- en vaut deux...)


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci Romuald !
> 
> Si je comprends bien, j'enfiche un bout du machin dans l'émetteur (normalement ça doit rentrer !) et  je me débrouille pour bricoler un câble d'alimentation qui va à l'autre bout ... ça me paraît à ma portée !


C'est ça. Mais vérifie quand même (il y a les mesures sur la photo), que c'est bien celui-la qu'il te faut


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci Romuald !
> 
> Si je comprends bien, j'enfiche un bout du machin dans l'émetteur (normalement ça doit rentrer !) et  je me débrouille pour bricoler un câble d'alimentation qui va à l'autre bout ... ça me paraît à ma portée !


Fait quand mème gaffe avec l'électricité thebig
Nous t'aimons bien


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour te dire, début des années 80 j'ai raté 3 fois l'examen pour obtenir la licence officielle de radio-amateur ... la 1ère fois, c'était à cause du morse, la 2ième fois j'ai foiré la pratique des antennes et la 3ième fois c'était l'apothéose : j'ai tout raté !


Et tu as fait ton service militaire dans les paras !? Je t'imagine dans un vrai conflit : "Merde, je me suis trompé !" après avoir descendu ceux de ton unité.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et tu as fait ton service militaire dans les paras !? Je t'imagine dans un vrai conflit : "Merde, je me suis trompé !" après avoir descendu ceux de ton unité.



Comme dit la chanson : "ce sont des tireurs au cul".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme dit la chanson : "ce sont des tireurs au cul".


 ... J'ai passé 2 mois à Solenzara avec la légion ... Autant te dire que cette chanson, je l'entendais tous les jours ! ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'ai passé 2 mois à Solenzara avec la légion ... Autant te dire que cette chanson, je l'entendais tous les jours ! ...



S'il y a bien une chose que j'ai apprise durant ce séjour, c'est que l'humour "à la belge" ne passe pas partout ...  

A la légion, il n'y a que le premier degré qui compte et si tu veux éviter de prendre une bonne trempe journalière, t'as intérêt à la fermer !

Faut dire aussi que crapahuter en plein cagnard sur le col de Bavella avec 30 kilos de matos sur le dos, c'était pas vraiment notre truc ! 

Je me rappelle qu'un soir, alors qu'on prenait un pot à la cantine, on leur avait dit : "Il y a quand même un truc dans lequel nous, les belges, on est les plus forts !" - j'ai encore dans les oreilles le silence lancinant qui s'en est suivi et les regards assassins braqués sur nous - un grand gaillard s'est levé en nous disant : "Et c'est quoi ?" et nous de leur répondre : "Au rassemblement du soir, pour aller bouffer, on est toujours les premiers !!!  ... On s'attendait à une franche rigolade ... mais non ! 

Et depuis ce jour-là on n'a plus jamais été les premiers pour aller bouffer ! Premier degré, quand tu nous tiens !

Grosse et bonne surprise pour les contacts qu'on avait établis avec les légionnaires en provenance des pays de l'Est, toujours les premiers à vous aider efficacement en cas de besoin ! Les pires étaient bien entendu ... ... les français !


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les pires étaient bien entendu ... ... les français !


C'est là qu'on est les meilleurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est là qu'on est les meilleurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2020)

Ce sera une bonne journée de déconfinement !

Aujourd'hui, commémoration en Belgique de la bataille des éperons d'or (11 juillet 1302) durant laquelle les nobles chevaliers français, embourbés dans les marécages, ont été gourdinés à mort par les paysans flamands dans la région de Courtrai.

Comme chaque année, une grande chasse aux français est organisée (surtout les "59") - mais attention, plus question d'occire à tours de bras - on se partage des pintes en toute convivialité !  

Pour la petite histoire, un de mes ancêtres a été estourbi durant la bataille après avoir résisté vaillamment aux assauts de centaines de chevaliers français (enfin ! c'est ce que l'on raconte !  ) - son dernier mot aurait été : "Hé merde ... je vais rater les frites de ce soir !"

Là où la petite histoire rejoint la grande !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (...)
> 
> les nobles chevaliers français, embourbés dans les marécages, ont été gourdinés à mort par les paysans flamands dans la région de Courtrai.
> 
> ...



C'est marrant... Je ne sais pas pourquoi... Mais cette chasse aux Français, je la préfère dans sa version moderne plutôt que dans sa version historique !!!...  

Finalement, il ya quand même des choses qui évoluent dans le bon sens !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2020)

Bon OK ! Avant que @Moonwalker ne passe par ici, j'ajouterais qu'au mois d'août suivant on s'est fait ravaler la gueule par les français du côté de Mons !  

Mais bon, en Belgique on a une mémoire sélective !  

Par contre, en ce qui concerne mon ancêtre, c'est la pure vérité ... J'ai même des écrits qui le mentionnent nommément ! Pour les frites et la centaine de chevaliers français j'ai un peu édulcoré la vérité mais c'était plus marrant !


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> cette chasse aux Français, je la préfère dans sa version moderne plutôt que dans sa version historique !!!...
> Finalement, il ya quand même des choses qui évoluent dans le bon sens !


Fin du 18e siècle, la Belgique n'existait pas encore comme telle, un jeune mâle de ma famille quitta notre principauté de Liège pour la Bretagne et y fondit la branche française de notre famille. J'ai appris, dans un livre d'histoire régionale expliquant l'origine des noms de famille belges, qu'il y tua une trentaine de républicains. Faut dire qu'être issu d'une famille de hobereaux descendant elle-même d'un évêque du 7e siècle, ça donne des prédispositions. Faudrait peut-être que j'organise une pétition pour demander la commémoration. 

Quant à moi, je n'ai tué personne en faisant de la politique juste après mes études, ni à l'Apple Expo de Paris en 2004 ni aux AES qui suivirent. Mais est-ce vraiment un progrès ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Fin du 18e siècle, la Belgique n'existait pas encore comme telle, un jeune mâle de ma famille quitta notre principauté de Liège pour la Bretagne et y fondit la branche française de notre famille. J'ai appris, dans un livre d'histoire régionale expliquant l'origine des noms de famille belges, qu'il y tua une trentaine de républicains. Faut dire qu'être issu d'une famille de hobereaux descendant elle-même d'un évêque du 7e siècle, ça donne des prédispositions. Faudrait peut-être que j'organise une pétition pour demander la commémoration.
> 
> Quant à moi, je n'ai tué personne en faisant de la politique juste après mes études, ni à l'Apple Expo de Paris en 2004 ni aux AES qui suivirent. Mais est-ce vraiment un progrès ?




Il se trouve que j'ai justement des origines bretonnes (et aussi normandes)... 
Donc, l'un de tes ancêtres a peut-être tué une trentaine des miens... 
C'est curieux, mais jusqu'ici je n'avais encore jamais pensé à tuer un Belge un jour !


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il se trouve que j'ai justement des origines bretonnes (et aussi normandes)...
> Donc, l'un de tes ancêtres a peut-être tué une trentaine des miens...
> C'est curieux, mais jusqu'ici je n'avais encore jamais pensé à tuer un Belge un jour !


Faudrait vraiment qu'on refasse une AES !


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Faudrait vraiment qu'on refasse une AES !


Je veux bien arbitrer.
Comme ça je boirai avec les Belges. Et les Français. Et les Normands. Et les Bretons. Et les Liégeois. Hips


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Faudrait vraiment qu'on refasse une AES !



Si on veut venger nos ancêtres respectifs, ce sera plus un tournoi qu'une AES !


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je veux bien arbitrer.
> Comme ça je boirai avec les Belges. Et les Français. Et les Normands. Et les Bretons. Et les Liégeois. Hips


La seule chose à arbitrer sera le concours de descente de verres. Les bières belges, dont la réputation n'est plus à faire, sont faites avec du malt, du houblon et parfois des fruits rouges macérés, de première qualité et sont garanties sans haine atavique. Après quelques verres, on serait bien en peine de tenir un mousquet droit.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si on veut venger nos ancêtres respectifs, ce sera plus un tournoi qu'une AES !




En fait, si je veux vraiment venger mes ancêtres, je suis mal barré... 

Sachant que ces abrutis de Bretons et de Normands se sont également fait la guerre, il faudrait que je passe toute l'AES à me foutre des baffes... 
Un coup de la main droite, un coup de la main gauche... 
En principe, à la fin, les deux branches de ma famille devraient être vengées, mais je devrais logiquement mourir... 

Finalement, ça vous dirait, si nous laissions nos ancêtres reposer en paix ?...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Après quelques verres, on serait bien en peine de tenir un mousquet droit.



De toutes manières, à mon âge, il n'y a plus grand chose qui tienne droit !  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Comme ça je boirai avec les Belges. Et les Français. Et les Normands. Et les Bretons. Et les Liégeois. Hips



et ta sobriété légendaire ?


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Finalement, ça vous dirait, si nous laissions nos ancêtres reposer en paix ?...


C'est difficile. Quand je vais en vacances à Saint-Malo, je vais toujours voir la tombe de Chateaubriand. Je savoure la quiétude des lieux, le regard perdu dans l'océan, méditant sur le lustre des lettres françaises. Puis je redescends et je vais manger une bonne crêpe avec un bol de cidre. Vu la variété des crêpes et la qualité du cidre, on a toujours envie de rester.

Un jour, l'orage a éclaté alors que j'avais à peine rejoint la digue. Le ciel au-dessus de l'horizon était magnifique, en deux couleurs : gris et jaune, et je n'avais même pas d'appareil photo. Décidément, impossible de laisser les géants en paix.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> et ta sobriété légendaire ?


Je boirais alors fréquemment sobrement. Et re-hips


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2020)

Hé les mecs, à vous lire vous m'avez donné soif. Je vais m'en servir une fraiche… avec un petit saucisson d'Ardèche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

Oulala ! ce confinement est trop assoupli pour beaucoup.
Je sais il y a du soleil, les cigales...Mais vos gestes barrières, respectez-les !

Les gens ne mettent plus de masques, même au supermarché.
Hier soir, il y avait une teuf des ados du voisinage, pour fêter leur bac, donné en 2020.
Au boulot de ma tante, test d'une poignée d'agents administratifs, elle l'a fait ce matin, rien, mais sur 10pers/5contaminées.
On ne jamais s'en sortir...Le vaccin...et vite. A ce rythme bouh !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> je vais manger une bonne crêpe avec un bol de cidre. Vu la variété des crêpes et la qualité du cidre, on a toujours envie de rester.



Petit conseil : essayer des moules farcies accompagnées d'un muscadet sur lie ! 

Pour le sucré, ça viendra ensuite...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je boirais alors fréquemment sobrement. Et re-hips


Un verre à la fois !

Avec ton poto Modération 
en tant que Modo, AhAh, HiHi !


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Petit conseil : essayer des moules farcies accompagnées d'un muscadet sur lie !
> Pour le sucré, ça viendra ensuite...


Au prochain passage, j'essaye! Avec ma femme nous voulions aller en Bretagne mais avec le coronavirus, en guise de vacances, ce sera des petites excursions pas trop loin de la maison.



WheelNelly a dit:


> Les gens ne mettent plus de masques, même au supermarché.
> Hier soir, il y avait une teuf des ados du voisinage, pour fêter leur bac, donné en 2020.
> Au boulot de ma tante, test d'une poignée d'agents administratifs, elle l'a fait ce matin, rien, mais sur 10pers/5contaminées.
> On ne jamais s'en sortir...Le vaccin...et vite. A ce rythme bouh !


J'ai constaté la même chose en Belgique. Nouvelle mesure à partir de ce samedi: port du masque à nouveau obligatoire ; c'est qu'il y a une bonne raison. L'affaire n'est pas finie, point. Nous en avons certainement jusque fin de l'année, en Europe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2020)

Ce matin j'ai découvert la "*death clock*" - un petit logiciel qui, pour le fun, prédira la date à laquelle vous vous retrouverez dans le thread post mortem en fonction des infos que vous y indiquerez ! 

Death Clock

De mon côté, encore +/- 4 années avant de bouffer des pissenlits par la racine ...  ... et de figurer en bonne place (j'espère !) dans le fil dédié ! 

Il y a quelques années, un pote s'est offert une sorte d'horloge (plaquette électro luminescente) qui lui indique le nombre de secondes qu'il lui reste à vivre avant de passer outre ... Cette "plaquette" lui a été livrée déjà programmée en fonction des infos qu'il avait renseignées sur le site ! 

Bon amusement !!!!


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2020)

Je viens de faire test , vous allez devoir me supporter encore un peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

Nooooooon !
You will live to be 62 years, 6 months and 6 days old !


----------



## Lio70 (13 Juillet 2020)

77 ans et 5 mois.
C'est pas beaucoup mais je trouve que c'est suffisant car j'ai fait les choses vraiment importantes que je voulais faire dans ma vie. Pour la suite, j'ai souvent de nouvelles idées et de l'enthousiasme, mais ce n'est pas grave si cela ne se réalise pas.

Il y avait une case "Fumez-vous?". Dommage qu'il n'y a pas de case "Fréquentez-vous le bar de MacGé?". Ça permettrait de conserver jeune et de compenser les années perdues en fumant, je suppose.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce matin j'ai découvert la "*death clock*" - un petit logiciel qui, pour le fun, prédira la date à laquelle vous vous retrouverez dans le thread post mortem en fonction des infos que vous y indiquerez !
> 
> Death Clock
> 
> ...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce matin j'ai découvert la "*death clock*" - un petit logiciel qui, pour le fun, prédira la date à laquelle vous vous retrouverez dans le thread post mortem en fonction des infos que vous y indiquerez !
> 
> Death Clock
> 
> ...









Pas si mal... 

Quant à la fiabilité de tout ça.... 

Mais c'est gentil de leur part de m'avoir déjà préparé une pierre tombale !...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de faire test , vous allez devoir me supporter encore un peu
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 182237





Pour résumer, c'est Jura39 qui va tous nous enterrer !... 



Ce n'est pas toujours dans le Jura que ça sent le plus le sapin !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juillet 2020)

Quand à moi, je mourrai bien assez tôt (pas testé le site)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2020)

74 ans, 1 mois et 3 jours !  

Mais restons positifs ... Comme, en principe, je serai probablement le premier à "passer", je me dis qu'il restera du beau monde pour me préparer une petite oraison funèbre taillée sur mesure avec humour dans le thread post mortem ...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quand à moi, je mourrai bien assez tôt (pas testé le site)



Je te souhaite bien entendu de vivre dans de bonnes conditions et le plus longtemps possible... 
Mais quand ton heure viendra, souhaitons que ce ne soit pas l'hécatombe...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 74 ans, 1 mois et 3 jours !
> 
> Mais restons positifs ... Comme, en principe, je serai probablement le premier à "passer", je me dis qu'il restera du beau monde pour me préparer une petite oraison funèbre taillée sur mesure avec humour dans le thread post mortem ...




Espérons que ce sera en effet sur mesures et avec humour... 
Des cendres dispersées dans le Pacifique, puis une partie de bowling pour finir, ça te conviendrait ?...  







Mais espérons surtout que ce sera le plus tard possible...


----------



## Lio70 (14 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je me dis qu'il restera du beau monde pour me préparer une petite oraison funèbre taillée sur mesure avec humour dans le thread post mortem ...


Alors là, tu peux compter sur nous    
Et pas de panique pour Lucky, immédiatement recueilli par l'un d'entre nous, il sera bien traité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2020)

Bonne fête nationale à nos amis français ... Comme dans mon patelin, il y a 1/3 de français, 1/3 de wallons et 1/3 de flamands, Les feux d'artifices (confinés) ont déjà débutés hier soir !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour résumer, c'est Jura39 qui va tous nous enterrer !...



Vous pouvez dès à présent m'envoyer vos chéques ou virements afin que je m'occupe de votre thread post mortem , je vous indique par Mp mon numéro du compte


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2020)

*104,5 ans!*

Par contre le site ne marche pas, il m'indique 74,5 ans,  De la belle mécanique comme moi??!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

@Human-Fly on fait la paix ? Je n'aime pas rester fâché avec qui que ce soit. Tu as touché une corde très sensible et il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis. J'espère ne pas en faire partie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Espérons que ce sera en effet sur mesures et avec humour...
> Des cendres dispersées dans le Pacifique, puis une partie de bowling pour finir, ça te conviendrait ?...
> Mais espérons surtout que ce sera le plus tard possible...



 ... Ma scène préférée !!!!! ... 

Ce qui est perturbant avec la modération à priori, c'est qu'entre le moment où tu postes le message et le moment où il apparaît effectivement sur le forum tu as le temps de mourir 100 fois !

Je comprends très bien que les modérateurs prennent leurs vacances mais j'aurais souhaité qu'on nous fasse confiance, à nous, posteurs de la terrasse, pour respecter dans son intégralité la charte du forum - De toutes manières, je considère qu'il n'y a pratiquement plus de véritables perturbateurs en ces lieux !

Ce manque de confiance est un peu gênant en ce qui me concerne ... mais bon ! Faut s'y faire !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Human-Fly on fait la paix ? Je n'aime pas rester fâché avec qui que ce soit. Tu as touché une corde très sensible et il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis. J'espère ne pas en faire partie ?




Tu es très loin de faire partie des Imbéciles.  
Faisons donc la paix !  

Ma liste d'ignorés me convient finalement bien mieux maintenant qu'elle est vide à nouveau !... 

Pour rester dans le sujet de ce thread, je  vais désormais tâcher de faire le con finement, assoupli ! 





Avec cette modération à priori, j'espère que mon post sera encore plus ou moins d'actualité quand il apparaitra... Et que tu n'auras pas changé d'avis d'ici-là !... 


Je plaisante, évidemment.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ma scène préférée !!!!! ...
> 
> Ce qui est perturbant avec la modération à priori, c'est qu'entre le moment où tu postes le message et le moment où il apparaît effectivement sur le forum tu as le temps de mourir 100 fois !
> 
> ...




D'accord avec toi pour la scène de l'extrait.  


D'accord avec toi aussi pour la modération à priori.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2020)

En parlant de cendres, je connais une anecdote.
Un acteur humoriste français dont j'ai oublié le nom part aux states à l'invitation d'un acteur humoriste américain dont j'ai oublié le nom.
Il vient chercher le français à l'aéroport puis regagne le centre de Washington. A un moment, l'américain verse une larme en passant devant un pressing. Plus tard il expliquera que son père est mort récemment, dans ses dernières volontés il a souhaité que ses cendres soient dispersées sur le Potomac à un endroit où il a passsé de bons moments à pêcher.
L'acteur y va accomplir sa tâche mais au moment de jeter les cendres, le vent les lui retourne, il est couvert des cendres de son père. Le costume qu'il porte à cette occasion lui a coûté assez cher donc il a dû le mettre au pressing, là où désormais reposent les cendres de son père...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu es très loin de faire partie des Imbéciles.
> Faisons donc la paix !
> 
> Ma liste d'ignorés me convient finalement bien mieux maintenant qu'elle est vide à nouveau !...
> ...



Champagne


----------



## Lio70 (16 Juillet 2020)

Quand on a incinéré ma grand-mère l'an passé, nous avons appris qu'environ 10 % des cendres de la personne précédente se trouvent mêlées aux cendres de notre défunt. Donc la personne suivante s'est retrouvée avec 10 % de ma grand-mère. Je ne suis pas sûr que cette personne puisse totalement reposer en paix.


----------



## baron (16 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> […) environ 10 % des cendres de la personne précédente se trouvent mêlées aux cendres de notre défunt. Donc la personne suivante s'est retrouvée avec 10 % de ma grand-mère.


On appelle ce procédé la « _solera_ ».


----------



## ibabar (20 Juillet 2020)

Petite visite ce matin en Apple Store (Strasbourg pour ne pas le nommer)... expérience très désagréable que je souhaitais partager avec vous...
La particularité de cet AS (sur un seul niveau) est qu'il donne sur la place principale (Kléber) et dans une mini-galerie commerçante (l'Aubette): un vigile m'informe que l'entrée côté place est condamnée (réservée pour la sortie) et qu'il faut entrer par "l'arrière": jusque là rien d'exceptionnel.
Très peu de monde ce matin en général dans Strasbourg et en particulier dans cette galerie. Je me présente à un Genius (3/4 déambulent dans l'allée même du CC) en lui informant que je veux manipuler un produit (iPad mini + Pencil). Il prend note et me place dans la file.
2 files: une pour la vente, une pour le SAV.
J'aurais dû prendre une photo tellement la distance était risible: je me suis retrouvé à plus de 2m du client précédent. Il y avait donc 2 personnes dans la file "vente", et moi, j'étais carrément dans un couloir à l'angle de l'allée qui donne sur l'AS ! La dame arrivée après moi semblait tout aussi surprise de devoir s'installer dans le passage d'entrée du CC, tellement loin de l'entrée, et surtout hors de vue, comme si on nous parquait là et qu'on allait oublier de nous appeler, ou qu'on allait se faire doubler par quelqu'un arrivant d'un autre couloir !
Bon ça change des lieux où les gens portent le masque en mentonnière ou des bars avec les tables les unes sur les autres. Mais là c'était tellement too much que ça semblait lunaire.
Je serais curieux de revenir un samedi après-midi pour voir comment ils gèrent ces files (parce que là on était que 4...).
Un vendeur m'installe devant la table idoine, et je suis obligé de l'éconduire un peu sèchement: je veux MANIPULER, tranquillement, je connais le produit, je n'ai pas besoin d'assistance, et encore moins d'un gugusse par dessus mon épaule.
A peine démarré (plutôt que de me tenir la jambe, le Genius aurait pu par exemple s'assurer que le Pencil était bien jumelé à l'iPad, ce qui n'était pas le cas)... un autre gugusse en la personne d'un vigile vient à nouveau m'importuner.
Et lui il était vraiment gratiné... il voulait absolument m'expliquer le pourquoi du comment il fallait rester peu de temps: mais connnnaaaaaard, tu bouffes sur mon temps, là !!! Lui j'ai dû vraiment le remettre en place plus que sèchement pour qu'il me lâche, mais la tension était montée, l'expérience de vente gâchée. La prochaine fois j'irai à la FNAC: rien ne vaut la manipulation d'un produit Apple plus gras qu'un kebab...
Je comprends qu'il y ait des mesures, mais faut pas pousser non plus.


----------



## patxito (20 Juillet 2020)

patlek a dit:


> *104,5 ans!*
> 
> Par contre le site ne marche pas, il m'indique 74,5 ans,  De la belle mécanique comme moi??!!



Il m’indique 79 ans et 2049... ça va pas le faire, j’aime les comptes ronds...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

Mon expérience Apple Store n'était qu'aux States.
Sauf en 2017, je l'ai déjà raconté et, surtout ce n'est pas le bon fil !

Demain, je vais faire mes courses (téquila, vodka). Je ne manquerez pas de vous raconter, s'il m'arrive, encore et toujours, une anecdote (je ne suis plus sorti, hormis au resto, depuis un bon moment)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

Les plages sont prisent par les touristes et les distances pas toujours respectées


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

C’est parti xd


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Pas grand monde et pas grand chose en rayons. Mais sauvé il y avait smirnoff !


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Cette histoire de masques est en train de me rendre fou, mais à part ça, ça va. 
Mon (dé)confinement assoupli se passe plutôt bien. 

Bien entendu, je n'oublie pas la réalité dramatique, voire sinistre, qui nous plonge dans cette ambiance improbable. 
Les malades, les morts, le risque, la peur... La pandémie et son cortège de catastrophes sanitaires et désormais économiques, sociales, voire tout simplement humaines...
Ceci étant dit, et toujours gardé à l'esprit, il m'arrive de voir les choses autrement. 

Prenez-le comme une preuve manifeste de mauvais goût extrême ou d'amour immodéré de la provoc à deux balles, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de voir parfois dans ces masques un certain aspect ludique, fût-ce involontairement pour la plupart des gens.
Non seulement le fait de sortir de chez moi masqué ne me dérange pas plus que ça, mais il m'arrive même de m'en amuser...
Comme si c'était tous les jours Mardi Gras ou Halloween. 
Comme si Paris était peuplée d'une foule encore plus anonyme que d'habitude. Et comme déguisée pour jouer à se faire peur... 

J'ai toujours adoré me promener, parfaitement anonyme, au milieu d'une foule tout aussi anonyme. 
Là, je me sens plus anonyme que jamais, et je me surprends à y prendre goût, comme le fait que les autres, aussi, m'apparaissent plus anonymes que dans le plus fou des rêves...
Comme si tout Paris se transformait en théâtre de rue, ou en plateau de cinéma géant...
Rien, sans doute, ne m'enivre autant que le mystère...
Savoir moins encore que d'habitude qui est qui devient grisant, et toutes les supositions deviennent envisageables, voire presque crédibles...
Bien entendu, j'apprécie de voir le visage d'une jolie fille qui se démasque dans la rue entre deux espaces clos... Mais lorsque les filles sont masquées, et que je ne vois que leurs yeux, et parfois même pas lorsqu'elles portent des lunettes à verres teintés, je me plais à imaginer qu'elles sont peut-être toutes jolies sous leurs masques...

Certes, je ne vivrais pas non plus dix ans dans une ambiance de ce genre, mais parfois, j'avoue que je savoure l'instant...

Comme sur un forum, tel que celui-ci. 
Comme si les rues n'étaient plus peuplées que d'avatars et de pseudos. 

Je réfléchis actuellement au prétexte que je pourrais trouver pour le plaisir de me rendre à l'agence la plus proche de ma banque, en y pénétrant masqué, comme dans un western ou un film de gangsters...
Et si j'étais plus courageux, plus inconscient, ou plus fou encore que je le suis déjà, je pousserais plus loin la farce... 
Si j'étais capable de ne tenir aucun compte des conséquences de mes actes, je pense que céderais à la tentation de me rendre évidemment masqué au premier guichet de ma banque, et de dire:
" - Bonjour. C'est pour un hold-up !!!...  "


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si j'étais capable de ne tenir aucun compte des conséquences de mes actes, je pense que céderais à la tentation de me rendre évidemment masqué au premier guichet de ma banque, et de dire:
> " - Bonjour. C'est pour un hold-up !!!...  "


Je me déçois de ne pas avoir eu cette idée saugrenue, mais drôlatique, moi-même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)

Hier soir je me transfert de la voiture au fauteuil, mais ne peut accéder au resto, une voiture, un  F-Pace de Jaguar, bloque l'accès. 
Papa, masqué, appelle le serveur afin qu'il demande à ce qu'on déplace la voiture. Là, un belge non masqué, arrive en râlant. Déplace sa voiture, sans s'excuser du dérangement et souffle en retournant s'assoir. Bouh !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hier soir je me transfert de la voiture au fauteuil, mais ne peut accéder au resto, une voiture, un  F-Pace de Jaguar, bloque l'accès.
> Papa, masqué, appelle le serveur afin qu'il demande à ce qu'on déplace la voiture. Là, un belge non masqué, arrive en râlant. Déplace sa voiture, sans s'excuser du dérangement et souffle en retournant s'assoir. Bouh !




Je ne dis pas ça uniquement pour faire plaisir aux Belges qui passent par ici, mais des Belges, il m'est arriver d'en croiser ou d'en côtoyer pas mal depuis ma petite enfance, et pas seulement en Belgique et en France, et pour l'instant je ne suis tombé que sur des Belges sympas.  

Il est aussi possible que j'aie eu de la chance...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne dis pas ça uniquement pour faire plaisir aux Belges qui passent par ici, mais des Belges, il m'est arriver d'en croiser ou d'en côtoyer pas mal depuis ma petite enfance, et pas seulement en Belgique et en France, et pour l'instant je ne suis tombé que sur des Belges sympas.
> 
> Il est aussi possible que j'aie eu de la chance...



Des cons, il y en a partout le problème étant qu'ils se reproduisent plus vite que la moyenne !
Je suis certain que même parmi les Inuits il y a aussi des cons, et pourtant, ce sont eux qui ont inventé la télégraphie morse (à ce qu'il paraît) !


----------



## ibabar (25 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> une voiture, un  F-Pace de Jaguar, bloque l'accès (...)
> un belge non masqué, arrive en râlant





Human-Fly a dit:


> pour l'instant je ne suis tombé que sur des Belges sympas


C'est toujours le problème du détail dans les récits...
Est-ce que ce monsieur est un gros con parce qu'il est Belge ? Parce qu'il roule en Jaguar ? Parce que c'est un touriste qui s'aventure hors de ses frontières en période de COVID ? Certaines hyènes déchaînées iront même jusqu'à argumenter que c'est sans doute un gros con au motif que c'est... un homme !

Pour ma part, c'est juste un gros con, or le gros con ne se soumet qu'à la grosse connerie qu'on lui infligerait, genre grosse rayure sur la bagnole ou humiliation publique (mais on comprend que ça puisse être compliqué pour le restaurateur surtout si le véhicule n'est pas sur un parking privé appartenant au restaurateur).
Pour rajouter de l'eau au moulin des détails: tous les conducteurs de SUV ne sont pas des gros cons mais je remarque qu'un ratio assez important de gros cons roulent en SUV... perso il ne m'en faut pas plus pour me détourner de ce genre de véhicules (et ayant par ailleurs assez d'autres motifs pour être taxé de gros con ! )


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Des cons, il y en a partout le problème étant qu'ils se reproduisent plus vite que la moyenne !
> Je suis certain que même parmi les Inuits il y a aussi des cons, et pourtant, ce sont eux qui ont inventé la télégraphie morse (à ce qu'il paraît) !





ibabar a dit:


> C'est toujours le problème du détail dans les récits...
> Est-ce que ce monsieur est un gros con parce qu'il est Belge ? Parce qu'il roule en Jaguar ? Parce que c'est un touriste qui s'aventure hors de ses frontières en période de COVID ? Certaines hyènes déchaînées iront même jusqu'à argumenter que c'est sans doute un gros con au motif que c'est... un homme !
> 
> Pour ma part, c'est juste un gros con, or le gros con ne se soumet qu'à la grosse connerie qu'on lui infligerait, genre grosse rayure sur la bagnole ou humiliation publique (mais on comprend que ça puisse être compliqué pour le restaurateur surtout si le véhicule n'est pas sur un parking privé appartenant au restaurateur).
> Pour rajouter de l'eau au moulin des détails: tous les conducteurs de SUV ne sont pas des gros cons mais je remarque qu'un ratio assez important de gros cons roulent en SUV... perso il ne m'en faut pas plus pour me détourner de ce genre de véhicules (et ayant par ailleurs assez d'autres motifs pour être taxé de gros con ! )




Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y ait pas de cons chez les Belges ou chez les Inuits, mais que -sans doute par chance- je n'en ai pas encore rencontrés ! 

Et je n'ai rien contre les gens conduisant une Jaguar.

Quant aux hommes...
Ils méritent quand même une prime spéciale pour un genre de connerie bien spécifique : la misogynie.
Mais sans doute les femmes sont-elles douées aussi dans d'autres registres.
La connerie me semble assez bien partagée entre les deux sexes, d'une façon générale.


Et s'agissant de bloquer un accès pour les personnes circulant en fauteuils roulants, qui plus est sans présenter d'excuses et en ne libérant l' accès qu'en y étant contraint et en poussant des soupirs...
Je ne serais pas choqué qu'un comportement de ce genre soit considérés comme un délit, si ce n'est pas déjà le cas.
J'avoue ne pas savoir ce que prévoit -ou non- la loi dans ce domaine.
Mais punir un tel crétin en lui faisant payer une amende me semblerait une bonne idée...
Par exemple une amende d'un montant correspondant à un repas pour une famille nombreuse dans le restaurant dont il bloque l'accès !...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hier soir je me transfert de la voiture au fauteuil, mais ne peut accéder au resto, une voiture, un  F-Pace de Jaguar, bloque l'accès.
> Papa, masqué, appelle le serveur afin qu'il demande à ce qu'on déplace la voiture. Là, un belge non masqué, arrive en râlant. Déplace sa voiture, sans s'excuser du dérangement et souffle en retournant s'assoir. Bouh !



Hello ,
Comment savez vous que ce monsieur est Belge ?


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> " - Bonjour. C'est pour un hold-up !!!...  "


" - Vous aviez rendez-vous ?"
" - Non, mais je profitais que je passais devant pour essayer mon masque. "
" - Bon, on va vous recevoir. Lavez-vous les mains et restez à 2m. Votre arme est désinfectée ?"



Human-Fly a dit:


> pour l'instant je ne suis tombé que sur des Belges sympas.  Il est aussi possible que j'aie eu de la chance...


Oui, c'est certainement de la chance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

En règle général, tout homme est souriant.
Au fil de sa vie, il va avoir sa personnalité, son intellect va se créer, grâce à l'école, sa maîtresse, ses parents.
Mais s'ils ne partagent pas le même point de vue de celle-ci, des tensions apparaîtront.
Déterminant pour le caractère de l'enfant, il va alors prendre une tournure :
L'une sera de rester sur les mêmes positions qu'auront ses parents. L'autre, au contraire, il s'affirmera et prendra SA position.
L'enfant, au cours de sa vie, peut rencontrer autant de bonnes comme de mauvaises personnes.
Plus tard, cet enfant sera un homme qui aura sa propre famille, un métier...Ect...
Son caractère aura été modelé par sa vie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Hello ,
> Comment savez vous que ce monsieur est Belge ?


La plaque et il parlait flamand


----------



## patxito (26 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La plaque et il parlait flamand



Ah ben voilà, tout s’explique, c’était un flamand...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

Hier dans un hyper , tous le monde avait un masque 
La consigne est bien respectée


----------



## patlek (31 Juillet 2020)

*Coronavirus : les jeunes enfants seraient finalement extrêmement contagieux, selon une étude américaine*












						Sud Ouest : actualités en direct et infos du journal Sudouest.fr
					

Retrouvez l'actualité du Sud Ouest en direct et toutes les informations régionales : politique, économie, sport, photos et vidéos.




					www.sudouest.fr
				





Si un gosse s"approche de moi, je sors mon colt!


----------



## patxito (31 Juillet 2020)

Bof... 









						Coronavirus : les enfants propagent très peu la maladie, selon une nouvelle étude
					

[VIDÉO] - CONTAMINATION - D'après une étude réalisée sur des centaines d'enfants en Île-de-France, les jeunes de moins de 15 seraient très peu vecteurs de la maladie Covid-19. Et bénéficieraient d'une meilleure protection.




					www.lci.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2020)

Je suis énervé !  

Dans le quartier, tout le monde est au courant que, comme chaque année, je peux m'occuper bénévolement de leurs poilus lorsqu'ils partent en vacances - d'ailleurs, 3 voisins me confient régulièrement leurs clés pour que je puisse m'occuper de leurs greffiers en leur absence - nourriture et câlins 3 X par jour assurés ! 

Mais certains, et je les connais, préfèrent bouter leurs chats dehors quand ils partent pour une période plus au moins longue, avec la conséquence qu'ils errent comme des âmes en peine jour et nuit ! ... Et ... je les retrouve chez moi, ce qui ne me dérange absolument pas, Lucky leur ayant probablement fait la promotion du lieu ! 

Conséquence : depuis 2 semaines je suis le tenancier d'un hôtel à chats qui, je l'avoue, sont tous aussi charmants les uns que les autres et qui, eux aussi subissent cette situation ! Navrant ! 

ps : mais, quand je vois la reconnaissance de ces poilus et la tendresse de leurs regards, je me dis que, finalement ... ... Dieu existe !  

ps1 : ouais, je sais ! Je deviens un peu "gâteux" !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Août 2020)

Ouais, c'est pas normal de laisser son matou se démerder seul avec les maitres en vacances...
Bravo Zebig de leur donner leurs croquettes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

@thebigle change de pseudo en thekinkofcats?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

depuis vendredi, les jeunes belges sont arrivés (à la maison voisine) et ne se sont pas couchés encore. 
Bamboula la nuit...le jour...ils ne se couchent jamais !
Hier aprem j'ai pété un boulard, j'ai tel à la PM. 
Et ils sont venus s'excuser, auprès de toutes les maisons, alentours...mais en ajoutant :
"comprenez on est en vacances" mais,
Murde moi aussi je suis en vacance et voudrais "boire tranquille" . Et, plus vous gueulé et, au moins le bb (en garde par Maman) dors. Elles sont où mes vacances, coincés dans ce pays !

La liberté des uns s'arrête où, commence LA MIENNE...

Depuis calme plat Hourra !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2020)

Merde 
Thebig est en vacances à côté de toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> jeunes belges





Jura39 a dit:


> Merde
> Thebig est en vacances à côté de toi ?



Ahah Hihi


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merde
> Thebig est en vacances à côté de toi ?



Il est donc démasqué ! 

je suis déjà dehors...  ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

Grr Pu... Valides de mes roh ! 15jours que je n'arrive pas à joindre ma généraliste pour une ordo. 
Me rend en pharmacie, là, reçu par une gamine (j'ai mon masque donc Papa parle) :


Elle est en ALD pourriez-vous lui fournir masque ?
Comment je le sais moi si elle est en ALD ?


moi : Rhô Rho rho pchitt grr
papa : laisse tombé c'est jeunes !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

Respect du masque et des distances sur mes lieux de vacances .


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Qu'allons nous découvrir pour cette rentrée ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

Des enfants qui perdront leur masque volontairement pour ne pas aller en cours


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Des enfants qui perdront leur masque volontairement pour ne pas aller en cours


Ca marche pour les adultes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Septembre 2020)

Je me fais du souci ... plus de nouvelles de @aCLR depuis début juillet !  

2 mois sans pouvoir râler, 2 mois sans me fâcher, 2 mois sans pouvoir houspiller mon meilleur "ennemi" () ... ça devient long !

J'avoue qu'il me manque !!! 

En plus, cette modération "à priori" enlève toute spontanéité dans les échanges - y a t'il des mesures prises pour revenir à un état normal dans les prochains jours ou semaines tout en étant conscient que la terrasse n'est pas le core business et la préoccupation principale de MacGé ? 

Sans compter qu'en cas de nomination d'un nouveau modérateur permanent, on risquerait de trouver bien pire !


----------



## Anthony (4 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me fais du souci ... plus de nouvelles de @aCLR depuis début juillet !



Comme je l'ai dit à certains, aCLR reviendra quand il reviendra, et ça peut être jamais. C'est lui qui voit, et vu les raisons (familiales) de son absence, je suis certain que vous saurez garder vos « blagues » en réserve.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En plus, cette modération "à priori" enlève toute spontanéité dans les échanges - y a t'il des mesures prises pour revenir à un état normal dans les prochains jours ou semaines tout en étant conscient que la terrasse n'est pas le core business et la préoccupation principale de MacGé ?



Pas pour le moment. J'ai supprimé moins d'une dizaine de messages depuis que j'ai activé la modération a priori, mais ceux que j'ai supprimés auraient pu justifier des suspensions de compte* voire des poursuites judiciaires, surtout pour de « nouveaux » membres peu au fait des habitudes du rade. Alors que vous autres vieux de la vieille, vous maitrisez l'art de le penser sans le dire (mais en le disant quand même), ce qui facilite quand même grandement mon travail. La terrasse sans filet, c'est malheureusement impossible. Et je ne peux pas passer mes journées à modérer _a posteriori_. Ça n'arrange personne ce fonctionnement, mais faute de mieux.

(*Et il y en a eu, une, d'une vache qui ne rit plus.)



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sans compter qu'en cas de nomination d'un nouveau modérateur permanent, on risquerait de trouver bien pire !



Bizarrement, les candidatures spontanées sont rares. Va savoir pourquoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Septembre 2020)

Je vote pour Nelly comme modérateur de la terrasse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Alors que vous autres vieux de la vieille, vous maitrisez l'art de le penser sans le dire (mais en le disant quand même), ce qui facilite quand même grandement mon travail.



Hé oui ! ... on cultive la souplesse du félin, la ruse du renard et l'intelligence du rat ! Mais attention, il y a aussi quelques patauds parmi nous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je vote pour Nelly comme modérateur de la terrasse


@ecatomb  je ne connais pas assez le forum, pas assez d'ancienneté, de plus de 22h à 10h30, soit environ 12h par jour suis pas claire (embuée pas débarbouillée, enfumée ou déf')


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit à certains, aCLR reviendra quand il reviendra, et ça peut être jamais. C'est lui qui voit, et vu les raisons (familiales) de son absence, je suis certain que vous saurez garder vos « blagues » en réserve.
> 
> (...)




Une sincère pensée pour @aCLR, dont j'ignorais les difficultés personnelles.  





Anthony a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Bizarrement, les candidatures spontanées sont rares. Va savoir pourquoi.




Les habitués, en majorité, auront compris qu'il y avait un petit problème de sous-effectifs, en particulier pour Portfolio et le Bar. 
Mais un appel à candidatures pourrait peut-être stimuler quelques vocations... 

Simple opinion personnelle.


----------



## Anthony (4 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais un appel à candidatures pourrait peut-être stimuler quelques vocations...



Pas mieux, et ce n'est pas faute d'essayer.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une sincère pensée pour @aCLR, dont j'ignorais les difficultés personnelles.



Je suis aussi désolé pour lui


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Allez encore confiné à 12h


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2020)

Ce matin, ma voisine passe la tête au-dessus de la palissade de la terrasse et me dit : "Tu sais que tu me fais bien rigoler ... Tous les jours je t'entends parler avec tes chats ... Est-ce que tu t'en rends compte ???"

Bin ouais, je m'en rends compte ... heureusement !   - Si ça continue elle va me soupçonner de faire de l'anthropomorphisme alors que je sais pertinemment bien que mes greffiers ne parlent pas l'humain, que je ne comprends absolument rien au langage des chats, qu'ils n'écrivent pas et ne postent pas de messages sur MacGé - suis pas tout-à-fait con quand même ! 

... ...

Euh ! Lucky ! Tires toi de mon clavier et pourquoi cet air moqueur et narquois en me regardant ???

Lucky : Elle est peut-être jalouse que tu ne t'occupes pas de SON poilu ! Arffffff ! 
Moi : Par contre, toi, t'es vraiment con ! 
Pistache et Doudou : Vu son âge, il doit être sacrément élimé son poilu !  ... 
Moi : Vos gueules les fourrureux !  

Anthropomorphisme ... Et quoi encore ??????


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Elle est peut-être jalouse que tu ne t'occupes pas de SON poilu ! Arffffff !


EXCELLENT @thebiglebowsky

Timone, à Marseille, ils t'ont pris de ces mesures.
Qué bande de nases.
Pendant qu'il y a une queue monstre dehors, pour faire le test chez Raoult. Ambulanciers, papa et moi, on ne peux pas rentrer dans l'aile MPR (Médecine Physique et Réadaptation.
Ils nous faut restez dehors AVEC TOUS Grr ! c'est pas safety !

Mais une fois que t'es rentrée, seule, ils ont laissaient mon vieux dehors !
L'interne me pose des questions, moi dans mon fauteuil, assortit d'une robe courte, je ne lui réponds pas, je renchéris avec d'autres questions sur mes douleurs aux genoux.
Là, il se met pas à balbutier, bégayer.

Ensuite, il me transfère sur la table pour ausculter mes genoux, remonte ma robe...Dis donc mais c'est que ça deviendrai "Hot" à l'hôpital !! 
Puis le Professeur rentre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

ça sent le confinement, il devient INDISPENSABLE d'aller au caveau et chez le coiffeur !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

Je commence a regretter ce confinement


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2020)

Je viens d'étrenner un point d'eau installé la veille ! :king:

Ça faisait bien quinze ans que j'avais toujours mieux à faire. Mais là, des années passées accroupi, la tête au-dessus du seau et une main sur la vanne distribuant un malheureux tube de cuivre cintré, pour laisser un mince filet d'eau couler dans un récipient, sans évacuation directe*, se sont envolées d'un coup d'un seul !

Cette nouvelle version du point de nettoyage de mes outils d'impressions est une merveille. Non seulement je peux l'utiliser en position debout ! Mais je peux aussi m'oublier sur le robinet sans inonder ce temple des papiers imprimés ! C'est beau le progrès !!!

Sinon, parce qu'on s'en fout un peu de ma _life de ouf_ ! Nonobstant un timide retour parmi la faune macgéenne, la terrasse restera en modération à priori. Et pour tout dire, ça n'est pas plus mal ! Pour les modérateurs s'entend car pour vous, les accros au bon mot, l'excitation retombe avant même la parution. Mais bon, c'est aussi ça le progrès !






* Je passe sur le vidage du seau de chantier dans les gogues lorsque la limite de transportabilité est atteinte. Non seulement la distance de _A to B_ est longue mais en plus celle-ci est parsemée d'embûches. Et comme c'était un seau en plastique premier prix… Si je commençais à vous raconter les fois où mon falzar fut baptisé d'une eau, qu'aucune pastille de purification ne pouvait plus rendre potable, un tapotage de milliers de signes n'y suffirait pas. Aussi, les chéris, je ne dis rien.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens d'étrenner un point d'eau installé la veille ! :king:
> 
> Ça faisait bien quinze ans que j'avais toujours mieux à faire. Mais là, des années passées accroupi, la tête au-dessus du seau et une main sur la vanne distribuant un malheureux tube de cuivre cintré, pour laisser un mince filet d'eau couler dans un récipient, sans évacuation directe*, se sont envolées d'un coup d'un seul !
> 
> ...






Avant tout, content de te revoir !!... ! 

Par contre, la Terrasse qui reste en modération à priori, c'est en effet loin d'être une bonne nouvelle pour les habitués des lieux...


----------



## baron (23 Septembre 2020)

Même situation ici (depuis au moins aussi longtemps)… mais je ne suis pas encore passé à l'action.
Puisse ton exemple m'y encourager assez que pour y remédier dans un avenir pas trop lointain…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> ...la terrasse restera en modération à priori. Et pour tout dire, ça n'est pas plus mal ! Pour les modérateurs s'entend car pour vous, les accros au bon mot, l'excitation retombe avant même la parution. Mais bon, c'est aussi ça le progrès !



Pas de surprise ... A vrai dire, je m'y attendais ! Et encore, ce n'est qu'un premier pas ! 

La modération à priori sur la terrasse, c'est un peu comme si tu ouvrais ton fameux robinet à 8 H et que l'eau n'arrive qu'à 11 H (si tout va bien) !

L'intérêt de la terrasse, ce sont les discussions à "brûle pourpoint", et les échanges éclairs de bons mots comme tu dis si bien ! Sans l'excitation qui en résulte, cette section devient inutile.

Mais comme tu le dis si bien : "C'est ça aussi le progrès !"

Mes matous du portfolio ont encore de beaux jours devant eux, mais je me doute aussi que cela ne va pas durer !

A propos _<mode vieil hypocrite on>_  "Content de te revoir parmi nous !" _<mode vieil hypocrite off>  _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2020)

En plus, je plains Nelly dans son fil "Qu'est-ce que je vous sers ?" ... Tu commandes un café à 9 H et tu le reçois à midi alors qu'elle n'en peut rien et doit faire face aux clients mécontents ! 

Si ça continue, elle va devoir fermer !  

Et on y tient, nous, au bar de Nelly !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et on y tient, nous, au bar de Nelly !


Ah bon ? Nelly a mal,
Nelly n'ai plus vraiment la même mais Nelly voudrait être bor...
Mais comme le dit si bien @aCLR on s'en fou _de ma Life 

Je suis perturbée et alors JE SUIS....................Là mais_


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2020)

baron a dit:


> Même situation ici (depuis au moins aussi longtemps)… mais je ne suis pas encore passé à l'action.
> Puisse ton exemple m'y encourager assez que pour y remédier dans un avenir pas trop lointain…


Le truc lors d'un changement soudain dans l'organisation du travail revient à contrarier l'habitude prise lors de l'exécution d'un geste. _[un peu comme nos habitué·e·s de la spontanéité perdue venus se lamenter de la nouveauté de l'été…]_ 

Aujourd'hui par exemple, ce truc a bien failli me filer un gnon ! _[Si ces derniers m'avaient eu en face d'eux, peut-être eu-je crains le même sort…]_

Les mains chargées d'outils à nettoyer, l'amorce d'un accroupissement devant le point d'eau rapprocha dangereusement ma tête du bac à rincer. Heureusement que j'ai eu la présence d'esprit d'esquiver ce geste maintes fois répété, sinon j'écopais d'une bosse sur le front ! _[Ce coquard évité de justesse, à défaut de rendre la fulguration de l'échange aux piliers, les aurait peut-être fait marrer !]_

Donc, je ne saurai trop te conseiller de ne point trop attendre pour moderniser ta situation, car plus on se fait vieux et plus le changement devient difficile à avaler ! _[Hein les gars !]_


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2020)

Salut,

Content de te revoir. M'enfin la modération modérément réactive ça commence à suer. C'est vrai que ça gâche le plaisir.

Et puis j'ai eu deux messages qui sont passés à la trappe dans le post mortem que j'ai pas compris pourquoi.

On t'en aime que plus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> ... car plus on se fait vieux et plus le changement devient difficile à avaler ! _[Hein les gars !]_



J'attirerais toutefois ton attention sur l'aspect "responsabilité du forum" vis-à-vis de ses membres ! 

Imaginons :

Il est 2 H du mat ! Je suis attablé au Nelly's Bar tout occupé à réfléchir quelles photos de greffiers je vais pouvoir poster subrepticement dans le portfolio avec le scénario débile qui va bien avec quand ... argh ! douleur dans la poitrine ... raidissement du bras gauche ... (le bras gauche étant le seul truc qui puisse encore raidir chez moi  ) et je m'écroule sur le clavier avec uniquement la force de taper quelques mots du genre : "Au secours, les gars ! svp appelez les urgences" ...  - oui ! même dans l'urgence absolue, j'essaie de rester poli et bien éduqué !

Ensuite l'horreur sans nom : un message qui s'affiche "modération à priori dans un délai variable" ...  ... Même pas la force ni le temps de zapper dans le thread post mortem ! 

Alors, quid de la responsabilité du forum dans ce cas bien précis ???

Et pour paraphraser un fait divers bien glauque, j'écrirai sur l'écran, dans un dernier sursaut : "La modération à priori m'a tuer !" 

Que cela vous fasse réfléchir, bande de nases !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _[Ce coquard évité de justesse, à défaut de rendre la fulguration de l'échange aux piliers, les aurait *peut-être* fait marrer !]_


Euh ! Tu peux supprimer le "peut-être" stp ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> sinon j'écopais d'une bosse sur le front !


…écoper d'une bosse sur le front pour quelqu’un parti pour écoper, quelle ironie cela aurait était


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

@aCLR 

Si je maintiens mes réserves quant à la modération à priori, j'avoue que depuis ton retour les délais de réaction se sont considérablement améliorés et je t'en remercie !  

Je suis conscient que le job bénévole de modérateur est ingrat et difficile ... Jamais, ô grand jamais je n'aurais postulé pour une telle fonction et ce, malgré que je dispose de tout le temps nécessaire pour l'assumer !

Ceci étant, je suis content de te revoir et, je m'étrangle en l'écrivant ... tu m'as manqué ! Plus personne à harceler gentiment, c'était une période très difficile pour moi !  - mais maintenant, tout est revenu quasi dans l'ordre ! 

Mes poilus avaient contacté leur cousin de Rouen pour demander de l'aide, mais je vais leur demander d'annuler ! 






Le cousin de Rouen
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mes matous du portfolio ont encore de beaux jours devant eux, mais je me doute aussi que cela ne va pas durer !



Et voilà ! Il ne m'a pas fallu attendre longtemps ! Le portfolio est fermé ! 

Je n'ajouterai rien pour ne pas franchir la "ligne rouge" ... Mais je trouve cela triste et désolant !


----------



## Anthony (25 Septembre 2020)

Tu devrais lire jusqu'au bout, mon gros.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu devrais lire jusqu'au bout, mon gros.


Mon vieux ... oui ! Mon gros ... non ! Même mon auto-dérision légendaire a ses limites !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2020)

*@ thebiglebowsky, *pas de panique le portfolio va rouvrir avec une nouvelle modération et de nouvelles consignes. Capitaine Gribouille, Lucky, Doudou et cie y trouveront refuge...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Je plussoie avec @thebiglebowsky comme la solidarité se perd en se bas monde...
Malgré vos responsabilités, vous resté un homme. Avec toutes vos qualités, à ce jour je ne vous trouve aucun défaut. 
Vous êtes un homme respectable et respecté, continué. Mais, 
@Anthony : mes membres inférieures et supérieures ne m'autorise pas grand chose malgré qu'Apple y pallie beaucoup, avec son accessibilité. 
Apple n'a pas encore le pouvoir de me cloner un nouveau tronc cérébral.

Une chose est sûre, grâce aux divers jeux, mon cerveau s'est rallumer à certains étages, quand j'ai bien dormi et bu du bon nectar. 
Donc je serai plutôt amatrice du jeu "Et avec la tête", il fonctionnera encore ?
A vous lire avec toute ma considération et mon respect


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu devrais lire jusqu'au bout, mon gros.



Il est dodu ou potelé, le Bigounet ?


----------



## Anthony (25 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est dodu ou potelé, le Bigounet ?



Je l’ai toujours imaginé comme son namesake, de la même manière que je t’ai toujours imaginé avec une tête carrée aux coins arrondis et une pomme sur le nez.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je l’ai toujours imaginé comme son namesake, de la même manière que j’ai toujours imaginé avec une tête carrée aux coins arrondis et une pomme sur le nez.




C'est *pratiquement ça* !


----------



## patlek (25 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je l’ai toujours imaginé comme son namesake, de la même manière que j’ai toujours imaginé avec une tête carrée aux coins arrondis et une pomme sur le nez.



Comme çà (A peu près) ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

Je propose que le portfolio soit scindé en deux !

Une partie pour l'élite ... les rois du bokeh, du contre-jour parfaitement maîtrisé, de la photo qui ne penche pas et en quelque sorte, pour les accrédités du National Geographic ! Simple à faire : on reprend les consignes des Cimaises et on exclut ceux qui ne correspondent pas aux critères de respectabilité ! On se pâmera devant la technique mais qu'est ce qu'on s'emmerdera !

Et une partie pour la plèbe dans laquelle on se pissera dessus en admirant une photo de Jackson et de la prise électrique et où on fondra de plaisir en admirant nos petits animaux de compagnie et les photos mal exposées ou qui penchent ... Bien entendu, c'est moins respectable mais au moins c'est jubilatoire ! La vie ce n'est pas une oeuvre qu'on admire sur papier glacé, c'est un melting pot d'émotions et de sentiments à notre portée !

Mais, bien entendu, c'est *VOTRE* forum et vous en faites ce que vous voulez, comme vous voulez !

Quant à Anthony, encensé probablement à juste titre par Nelly (je ne connais pas Anthony donc je ne me permettrais pas de juger), je doute qu'il se soit esclaffé devant Jackson et je doute même qu'il le connaisse !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je propose que le portfolio soit scindé en deux !
> 
> Une partie pour l'élite ... les rois du bokeh, du contre-jour parfaitement maîtrisé, de la photo qui ne penche pas et en quelque sorte, pour les accrédités du National Geographic ! Simple à faire : on reprend les consignes des Cimaises et on exclut ceux qui ne correspondent pas aux critères de respectabilité ! On se pâmera devant la technique mais qu'est ce qu'on s'emmerdera !
> 
> ...




Ton programme pour Portfolio me fait rêver!...   

Quant à Jackson, il est devenu à l'échelle de Portfolio au moins aussi célèbre que son namesake Michael. 

Toujours ébouriffé et jamais bien réveillé, mais c'est justement ce qui  fait son charme !... 


Ne pas connaître Jackson, c'est ne pas connaître les stars actuelles de Portfolio.  
Tu sous-entends qu'Anthony ne connaîtrait pas les stars actuelles de Portfolio ???...


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *@ thebiglebowsky, *pas de panique le portfolio va rouvrir avec une nouvelle modération et de nouvelles consignes. Capitaine Gribouille, Lucky, Doudou et cie y trouveront refuge...


Les nouvelles consignes sont en ligne. Par contre Lucky et compagnie auront leur fil dédié à la réouverture. Pour le moment il restera dans portfolio pour vous éviter la modération a priori de la terrasse de le bar, mais si ça part en vrille ça déménagera.

Réouverture prévue dimanche après-midi ou soir, ça vous laisse le temps de digérer les nouvelles règles et de choisir vos photos !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *@ thebiglebowsky, *pas de panique le portfolio va rouvrir avec une nouvelle modération et de nouvelles consignes. Capitaine Gribouille, Lucky, Doudou et cie y trouveront refuge...


De moi, Lucky, Pistache et Doudou :  ... Traître ! Tu as trahi Capitaine Gribouille, notre héroïne à tous !  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour le moment il restera dans portfolio pour vous éviter la modération a priori de la terrasse de le bar, *mais si ça part en vrille ça déménagera*.



Allez ! Des menaces pour bien débuter ! Pourquoi veux tu que ce fil dédié à nos petits animaux parte en vrille ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De moi, Lucky, Pistache et Doudou :  ... Traître ! Tu as trahi Capitaine Gribouille, notre héroïne à tous !  ...


Tu oublies " Jackson "


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Toum'aï a dit:
> 
> 
> > *@ thebiglebowsky, *pas de panique le portfolio va rouvrir avec une nouvelle modération et de nouvelles consignes. Capitaine Gribouille, Lucky, Doudou et cie y trouveront refuge...
> ...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Romuald a dit:
> 
> 
> > Pour le moment il restera dans portfolio pour vous éviter la modération a priori de la terrasse de le bar, mais si ça part en vrille ça déménagera.
> ...



Plutôt que caresser dans le sens du poil voire choyer ces deux nouveaux volontaires, il choisit de les accueillir sèchement ! Sympa…

Ou comment leur donner envie de s'atteler à la tâche dans le meilleur esprit qui soit.

Bravo eul gros* !

:baille:


*Y'en a marre de ces anglicismes à la noix !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Plutôt que caresser dans le sens du poil voire choyer ces deux nouveaux volontaires, il choisit de les accueillir sèchement ! Sympa…
> Ou comment leur donner envie de s'atteler à la tâche dans le meilleur esprit qui soit.



Un banal bizutage : TheBig est resté fidèle aux traditions.
Ce sont les nouveaux impétrants qui auraient été déçus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Plutôt que caresser dans le sens du poil voire choyer ces deux nouveaux volontaires, il choisit de les accueillir sèchement ! Sympa…



En ce qui concerne Toum'aÏ, il aura très bien compris que c'est une plaisanterie (voir mes smileys en fin de post !) - en plus, je l'aime bien Toum'aï ...  ... 

Pour Romuald, en commençant la lecture de son post, j'étais prêt à le remercier ! Ensuite, je n'ai pas compris l'utilité d'ajouter : "_mais si ça part en vrille, on déménagera_ !" - comme si le fil sur les animaux était (ou avait été) sujet à polémique ! OK, on peut ergoter sur la qualité de certaines photos ou les commentaires qui, *jamais*, ne sont HS, mais s'il existe un lieu de partage d'une même passion pour le moins innocente, c'est bien celui-ci ! 

Ensuite, et je l'avoue bien volontiers ... je déteste les menaces, surtout si elles sont inutiles !


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Des menaces pour bien débuter ! Pourquoi veux tu que ce fil dédié à nos petits animaux parte en vrille ?


Cher zebig,
Au début il était question de le déménager d'emblée, sa place étant plus au bar que dans portfolio étant donné que le texte prime sur la photo, mais j'ai jugé préférable pour la raison citée de le laisser dans portfolio. Ce que tu décris comme une menace n'est que la condition nécéssaire pour maintenir dans la durée ce qui est une fleur qu'on vous fait.
Maintenant si tu déclares la guerre avant même que Toumaï et moi prenions nos fonctions, ça risque de ne pas le faire. Je t'ai connu plus amène. La raison pour qu'il parte en vrille ? Aucune a priori, donc la 'menace' n'en est pas une et du coup ta réaction inappropriée.


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un banal bizutage : TheBig est resté fidèle aux traditions.


S'il avait mis un ou deux smileys peut-être l'aurions nous pris comme tel. Mais leur absence dans le second post ainsi que ses anciennes recriminations contre la modération nous ont fait penser différemment.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2020)

L'impression que le côté caractériel de ses poilus déteint un peu sur The Big. Sinon, je le prend toujours par la blague, c'est son meilleur profil.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> en plus, je l'aime bien Toum'aï ...  ...


Et nous, on n'a pas le droit à des bisous ?   




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je déteste les menaces, surtout si elles sont inutiles !


Oui ben, attention à toi, sinon…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'impression que le côté caractériel de ses poilus déteint un peu sur The Big. Sinon, je le prend toujours par la blague, c'est son meilleur profil.


Tu as raison !  ... Et en plus, l'âge n'arrange rien ... 

Bien souvent, je regrette très vite ce que j'ai pu écrire et je me dis : "Mon vieux, c'est comme si tu étais invité gratos quelque part et que tu t'évertues à critiquer autant la tenue de la maison que l'hospitalité de tes hôtes !" ... Alors, je me flagelle virtuellement pour expier ma faute et je me contente de profiter des petits fours et gâteaux à disposition ! 

Bien entendu, je souhaite le meilleur à Toum'aï et à Romuald dans leurs nouvelles fonctions et je les assure de tout mon soutien tout en les remerciant de garder le fil sur nos animaux dans le portfolio pour éviter cette p..... de modération à priori !  - ceci sera mon ultime et dernière récrimination ! 

Lucky, Pistache, Doudou et bien entendu ... Jackson vous remercient également et vous envoient une patte d'amitié sincère et méritée ! 

A bientôt dans le nouveau portfolio !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et nous, on n'a pas le droit à des bisous ?



Bien entendu ...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien entendu ...


Merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (...)
> 
> l'âge n'arrange rien ...
> 
> (...)




Normalement, ce sont les vieux qui sont sages. 
Si tu n'es pas encore sage, tu n'es pas encore vieux. 

Donc, tout va bien !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien entendu ...


Ah c'est quand mème plus agréable


----------



## macomaniac (27 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Normalement, ce sont les vieux qui sont sages.
> Si tu n'es pas encore sage, tu n'es pas encore vieux.



TheBig est né prématuré. C'est-à-dire qu'il se trouve en perpétuel décalage avec le temps des horloges. Mais c'est un point qu'il faut bien concevoir en essence. Il ne faut pas imaginer par là, en effet, qu'il serait né avec une barbe, parce qu'il aurait pris de l'avance sur le temps des horloges, et serait donc toujours plus vieux qu'attendu. Non : c'est exactement l'inverse. Être né prématuré, signifie qu'il est en retard depuis l'origine sur le temps des horloges. Sa maturation ne coïncide pas avec le temps attendu, mais il est toujours en session de rattrapage de l'âge qu'il devrait avoir. Il n'est donc pas sage comme le vieux qu'il devrait être, puisqu'il n'a pas encore rattrapé l'âge qu'il devrait avoir. Il est tout aussi gaminement en retard sur les autres vertus (de respect de la modération et des garants de la modération) qu'on serait en droit d'espérer de la part d'un senior.  Un esprit logicien en déduira  nécessairement qu'il est destiné à être pareillement en retard sur sa propre mort.​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> TheBig est né prématuré. C'est-à-dire qu'il se trouve en perpétuel décalage avec le temps des horloges. Mais c'est un point qu'il faut bien concevoir en essence. Il ne faut pas imaginer par là, en effet, qu'il serait né avec une barbe, parce qu'il aurait pris de l'avance sur le temps des horloges, et serait donc toujours plus vieux qu'attendu. Non : c'est exactement l'inverse. Être né prématuré, signifie qu'il est en retard depuis l'origine sur le temps des horloges. Sa maturation ne coïncide pas avec le temps attendu, mais il est toujours en session de rattrapage de l'âge qu'il devrait avoir. Il n'est donc pas sage comme le vieux qu'il devrait être, puisqu'il n'a pas encore rattrapé l'âge qu'il devrait avoir. Il est tout aussi gaminement en retard sur les autres vertus (de respect de la modération et des garants de la modération) qu'on serait en droit d'espérer de la part d'un senior.  Un esprit logicien en déduira  nécessairement qu'il est destiné à être pareillement en retard sur sa propre mort.​



Ton analyse est à la fois logique et surprenante !  

Une question me vient immédiatement à l'esprit : "Cette "anomalie" indépendante de ma volonté me donne t'elle, sinon le droit, au moins l'excuse, de récriminer de temps en temps dans les limites du raisonnable, bien entendu ?" ...  ...


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2020)

_— Médor ?!
— Wouarf !?
— On sort !
— Wahooooooooooou !_


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ton analyse est à la fois logique et surprenante !
> 
> Une question me vient immédiatement à l'esprit : "Cette "anomalie" indépendante de ma volonté me donne t'elle, sinon le droit, au moins l'excuse, de récriminer de temps en temps dans les limites du raisonnable, bien entendu ?" ...  ...


Etant moi même prématuré, cette "anomalie" indépendante de ma volonté me donne t'elle, non le droit car je l'ai, au moins l'excuse de récriminer modérer de temps en temps dans les limites du raisonnable violemment, bien entendu ?" ...  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2020)

Lucky : Hé les gars ! Vous avez vu ? On a un fil particulier pour nous et tous nos nombreux amis dans le portfolio ! 
Pistache et Doudou : Super ! Un grand merci à @Romuald et @Toum'aï 
Moi : N'oubliez quand même pas de vous faire beaux pour les photos !  et, bien entendu pour Capitaine Gribouille ! 

Romuald et Toum'aï ....  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Cette "anomalie" indépendante de notre volonté


@thebiglebowsky doit devenir une force. Que cette force surgisse en nous, on deviendra les Maîtres du Monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

euh ! Les gars 
Si on naît préma. 
puis cancer 
puis accident qui nous cloue H24 en Fauteuil Roulant Manuel, On n'a le droit à quoi ? 
Ici, je précise.
Dehors. J'ai le droit à rien. 


Ah si : à fermer ma gueule ! Et ici aussi ? où il y a moyen de...MOYENNER disons des bouteilles c/
se faire écouter ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> le droit […] de modérer […] de temps en temps […] violemment ?


Toutafé !


Moonwalker a dit:


> j'ai eu deux messages qui sont passés à la trappe dans le post mortem que j'ai pas compris pourquoi.


C'est comme avec chaque nouvelle mouture de macOs ! Il faut se faire aux nouveaux boutons…

Dans le _back-office_ macgéen, il y a deux façons de valider un message. Suivant la méthode choisie, tu es tenu informé – ou pas – du pourquoi du comment ton message n'a pas franchi le _sandbox_ de la terrasse de la bar, hé hé. Mais je vais tâcher de m'appliquer !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Hé les gars ! Vous avez vu ? On a un fil particulier pour nous et tous nos nombreux amis dans le portfolio !
> Pistache et Doudou : Super ! Un grand merci à @Romuald et @Toum'aï
> Moi : N'oubliez quand même pas de vous faire beaux pour les photos !  et, bien entendu pour Capitaine Gribouille !
> 
> Romuald et Toum'aï ....  ...


Pffffff 
Fayot


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2020)

Juju…


----------



## Lio70 (28 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Des menaces pour bien débuter ! Pourquoi veux tu que ce fil dédié à nos petits animaux parte en vrille ?


Romuald est prudent. Z'ont l'air de rien, les poilus. Mais s'ils commencent à miauler de politique et autres sujets inflammables...
On les a déjà vus se bourrer la g... au champagne sur le bateau de Toumai, et il me semble que des menaces ont été miaulées à plusieurs reprises. Des échaufourrées impliquant fourrure ont eu lieu devant le débit de poisson Chez Zebig, où les services de pelisse n'ont même pas eu le temps d'intervenir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> *Etant moi même prématuré*, cette "anomalie" indépendante de ma volonté me donne t'elle, non le droit car je l'ai, au moins l'excuse de récriminer modérer de temps en temps dans les limites du raisonnable violemment, bien entendu ?" ...  ...



 ... Dans mes bras, Frère d'infortune ... 

Ayant une certaine expérience dans le milieu des prématurés, je sais que le principal effet secondaire de ce problème, se situe, soit au niveau du cerveau, soit au niveau du kiki qui, à la naissance n'est pas tout-à-fait développé !

Comme tu me sembles normalement constitué au niveau du cerveau - ce qui est également mon cas - je présume donc que c'est le kiki qui a morflé ! 

Mais, je te rassure, 70 années d'expérience avec un petit kiki me font dire que ce n'est, ni honteux, ni handicapant ...  ... Que du contraire !

_Quoique, après avoir lu l'analyse de Macomaniac, je ne sois plus très sûr de ces 70 années d'expérience !_ 

That's all folk !!!  ...


----------



## boninmi (28 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais, je te rassure, 70 années d'expérience avec un petit kiki me font dire que ce n'est, ni honteux, ni handicapant ...  ... Que du contraire !


Comme l'a dit je ne sais plus qui, il vaut mieux une petite travailleuse qu'une grande feignante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ayant une certaine expérience dans le milieu des prématurés, je sais que le principal effet secondaire de ce problème, se situe, soit au niveau du cerveau, soit au niveau du kiki qui, à la naissance n'est pas tout-à-fait développé !


Est-ce mon cerveau, ralenti ? 
Etant donné que le Kiki de tous les Kiki, et moi-même n'avons été présenté ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je présume donc que c'est le kiki qui a morflé !


N'ayant pas d'élément de comparaison, je ne saurai dire. Mais le kiki, c'est comme les images dans portfolio : qualité vaut mieux que quantité. Et de ce côté, ça va


----------



## Lio70 (29 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais le kiki, c'est comme les images dans portfolio


Cela voudrait dire qu'on trouve aussi kiki kipenche. Mais on dit plutôt "porter à gauche" ou "porter à droite".


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2020)

Les dames romaines (qui avaient une pratique certaine) sont réputées avoir préféré l'« aurea mediocritas » (la médiocrité dorée) en la matière. Médiocrité qui ne s'entendait pas du Latin dans l'acception péjorative moderne de ce qui manque de grandeur démonstrative, mais comme mesure intermédiaire entre le trop grand et le trop petit. La grandeur moyenne du médiocre valait donc pour elles son pesant d'or.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Septembre 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Cela voudrait dire qu'on trouve aussi kiki kipenche. Mais on dit plutôt "porter à gauche" ou "porter à droite".




Mais si en post-traitement on redresse la ligne d'horizon qui penche, ça redresse aussi le kiki, ou pas?... 
Et si on corrige la perspective, ça crée un effet d'optique flatteur pour le kiki, ou pas?...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2020)

Lucky : Euh ! C'est vrai que l'humain de Capitaine Gribouille est devenu un des chefs du portfolio ?  
Moi : Oui ! Avec Romuald, le petit bélier !
Lucky : Capitaine Gribouille doit être bien fière de son humain ... Elle !  
Pistache : Ouais ! On aurait voulu être à sa place ! 
Moi : Vos gueules les fourrureux ... Faites gaffe, j'ai besoin de moufles ou d'un manchon pour l'hiver ! 
Lucky, Pistache : Oh non ! Pas le manchon !  ... 

_Désolé, j'ai placé ce dialogue ici étant donné que l'accès à "photos" est pratiquement impossible sur mon Mac Mini, suite aux bugs
de la dernière MAJ de sécurité ! 
J'attends donc le correctif ! _​


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2020)

> Ton « confinement assoupli » se passe-t-il bien ?



À màj inopinée, calme soirée. Hé hé !


----------



## baron (1 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les dames romaines (qui avaient une pratique certaine) sont réputées avoir préféré l'« aurea mediocritas » (la médiocrité dorée) en la matière. Médiocrité qui ne s'entendait pas du Latin dans l'acception péjorative moderne de ce qui manque de grandeur démonstrative, mais comme mesure intermédiaire entre le trop grand et le trop petit. La grandeur moyenne du médiocre valait donc pour elles son pesant d'or.


J'étais resté assez perplexe devant une traduction du _Traité des divers arts_ du moine Théophile où on parlait de plein de choses « médiocres », jusqu'à ce qu'il évoque des lames de cuivre d'épaisseur médiocre où j'ai bien dû conclure que ça voulait juste dire ni grosses ni petites…


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2020)

baron

J'ai emprunté mes considérations sur l'« aurea mediocritas » à l'écrit d'un latiniste allemand du XIXè siècle appelé Friedrich Karl Forberg. Il écrivit directement en Latin une suite au médiocre écrit latin d'un nommé Antonii Panormitae intitulé Hermaphroditus. Sa propre suite s'intitule Apophoreta et constitue un examen inégalé des pratiques érotiques des Romains de l'antiquité d'après les textes transmis, avec redéfinition des mots en usage dont le sens se trouvait perdu ou interprété de manière erronée. L'écrit de Forberg est un des derniers témoignages d'un art de penser et d'écrire en Latin aujourd'hui disparu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> pratiques érotiques


Elles sont mieux aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2020)

Le confinement m'a tuer ! 
À petit feu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Octobre 2020)

Bon les gars ! (et les filles au risque de me faire jeter du Nelly's bar !   ) Il faut qu'on se bouge un peu pour faire "revivre" le bar !  

Je ne sais pas si ce n'est qu'une impression, mais l'anesthésie générale nous pend au nez !

Réfractaire à la modération à priori (non ce n'est pas une récrimination !  ), et dans le but d'assouvir mon besoin de "poster", je me vois obligé de collectionner les photos de poilus dans le portfolio, ce qui, vous l'avouerez est un peu pathétique et chiant pour certains ! 

En plus, réfléchir et guetter mes poilus toute la journée s'avère très fatiguant pour mes neurones en perdition ! 

A force d'éviter comme la peste tous les sujets susceptibles de fâcher ou de perturber la quiétude du lieu, on n'aura bientôt plus rien à poster ! 

Alors ? Des idées ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors ? Des idées ???


oui mais mon idée débat n'a pas était acceptée !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Non pas vraiment d'idée. Celles que j'ai sont en partie traitées par d'autres sujets donc...


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (non ce n'est pas une récrimination !  )


Y'avait plutôt intérêt !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon les gars ! (et les filles au risque de me faire jeter du Nelly's bar !   ) Il faut qu'on se bouge un peu pour faire "revivre" le bar !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ce n'est qu'une impression, mais l'anesthésie générale nous pend au nez !
> 
> ...


Le Poilu dans le frigo rentre t'il dans le micro onde ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Réfractaire à la modération à priori (non ce n'est pas une récrimination !  ), et dans le but d'assouvir mon besoin de "poster", je me vois obligé de collectionner les photos de poilus dans le portfolio, ce qui, vous l'avouerez est un peu pathétique et chiant pour certains !


L'explication est simple : " _Ce message est en attente d'approbation d'un modérateur, et est invisible pour les visiteurs normaux._"

Tu n'est pas "_normal_" !


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A force d'éviter comme la peste tous les sujets susceptibles de fâcher ou de perturber la quiétude du lieu, on n'aura bientôt plus rien à poster !


_Poil au nez ©_


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Des idées ???


*[covid-19] Ton couvre-feu se passe-t-il bien ?*
_Un thread ouvert entre 21h00 et 06h00. Ambiance garantie !_​
*[laïcité] Rions un bon coup des intégristes de tous poils !*
_Le fil de la liberté d'expression !_​
*[nostalgie] La belote de comptoir c'est ma passion !*
_Le sujet qui fâche !_​​*[kodak] Montre-nous ton nez – masqué !*
_Revival des sujets à images du bar macgé !_​

Mais vous pouvez tout bonnement animer les sujets existants !
En fait… C'est le mieux que vous puissiez faire !
Créer un sujet est tout autant soumis à modération, hin hin hin !

   



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu n'est pas "_normal_" !


Si, si, mais ce n'est pas _"grave"_ !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon les gars ! (et les filles au risque de me faire jeter du Nelly's bar !   ) Il faut qu'on se bouge un peu pour faire "revivre" le bar !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ce n'est qu'une impression, mais l'anesthésie générale nous pend au nez !
> 
> ...




Pas d'idée spéciale avec les règles actuelles, hélas.

Mais je reste attentif à tout ce qui pourrait être proposé, et si une bonne idée apparaît quelque part, je soutiendrai et je participerai. 


Moi aussi, je regrette le Comptoir.
Et je ne suis pas non plus fan de la "modération à priori".
Ou disons que je pouvais à la limite comprendre ce système de modération pour le Comptoir.
Déjà moins pour la Terrasse, d'autant que le problème de sous-effectif n'est plus aussi critique aujourd'hui, depuis qu'aCLR est revenu pour se concentrer sur le Bar et que Romuald et Toum'aï ont repris la modération de Portfolio...
Mais il est possible que le sous-effectif reste malgré tout un problème.
Ou possible que quelque chose m'échappe...
Possible aussi que tout cela ne me regarde pas !... 


Bref, dans le contexte actuel, je ne fréquente plus autant qu'avant la Terrasse, et c'est finalement à la Salle de Jeux que je trouve le mieux mon compte.

C'est là que je trouve finalement le plus de  créativité, de spontanéité, d'humanité, et pour tout dire de trucs intéressants ou drôles.
Et en lisant un peu entre les lignes, on peut parfois trouver à la Salle de Jeux des posts qui pourraient presque rappeler un peu la Terrasse, voire le Comptoir, à la limite.
Mais généralement sans les passions et autres tensions qui pouvaient parfois pimenter un peu les choses dans ces parties du Bar...
Car tour le monde ou presque s'auto-modère tout le temps...


Bref, en attendant des jours meilleurs, la Salle de Jeux constitue pour mon goût personnel le dernier endroit du Bar où l'on retrouve encore une partie de ce qui faisait la saveur du Bar dans son ensemble.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ce n'est qu'une impression, mais l'anesthésie générale nous pend au nez !


Après mon _saturday night bullshit_, c'est au tour du _sunday night truthfull_ !


Au risque de trahir un secret de polichinelle, le premier degré est bien souvent la cause de ce ralentissement des clavardages animés. Plus personne ou presque ne ressent le besoin de se livrer. On se connait bien assez pour savoir quel mot va fâcher l'autre. Et comme la terrasse ne se renouvelle pas aussi souvent qu'on le voudrait, ça rame un max _bro_ !

Le dernier endroit vraiment animé du bar, comme le dit Human, c'est la salle de jeu. Et hormis quelques sujets, le reste de la terrasse pourrait très bien s'y fusionner sans faire de vagues. Un changement d'intitulé suffirait à satisfaire tout le monde. Ça n'est pas ce que je souhaite bien sûr. Mais le _mood for macos_ des lieux nous mène doucement vers cela.

Est-ce un mal ou un bien ? J'ai envie de te dire qu'on s'en cague au final. Nous nous interconnectons grâce aux produits d'une entité commerciale étasunienne. Nous causons de tout et surtout de rien dans un _cluster_ sous perfusion. La profusion des réseaux sociaux captent l'attention de l'utilisateur comme nous ne savons plus le faire !

C'était déjà présent avant ce début d'année deux mille vingt. Mais prendre sur le nez, et d'affilée, la fermeture du comptoir et la vengeance du pangolin à plumes n'ont pas aidé à nous refiler le pep d'antan. Et ça se comprend !

Tu parles d'anesthésie générale. Les évènements récents, voire celui de cette fin de semaine à Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, me font plutôt penser cette réplique tirée d'un Terminator : _c'était l'époque de la grande paix ! _Ouais je sais, ça n'est pas folichon comme référence… Mais le seul anesthésiste dans ma liste d'amis ne fréquente plus ce lieu depuis des lustres !


Bonne semaine mon grand Les beaux skis du plat pays !


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonne semaine mon grand Les beaux skis du plat pays !


Les autres… Allez vous faire cuire un œuf !


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les autres… Allez vous faire cuire un œuf !


Feuque you™


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Allez vous faire cuire un œuf !


Mais avec des tranches de lard fumé


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2020)

Si seulement la modération pouvait faire quelque chose pour calmer ces 2 nioubes…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bref, dans le contexte actuel, je ne fréquente plus autant qu'avant la Terrasse, et c'est finalement à la Salle de Jeux que je trouve le mieux mon compte.


Je te comprends ! 

J'y avais pensé aussi, mais les jeux, c'est pas mon truc ! Surtout certains où il faut se triturer les méninges pour trouver la solution et en ces temps-ci mes neurones tournent au ralenti !  

Le seul fil à ma portée c'est celui des gifs pourris où on copie-colle à tours de bras, sans discernement, sans effort ni commentaire tous les gifs pêchés sur le web, mais là aussi, je ne me considère pas encore assez pathétique pour y participer !

Le seul avantage de cette situation, c'est que le forum est devenu tout propret et détollé, à un point tel que je me déchausse avant de poster après m'être enduit de gel hydro alcoolique sur tout le corps y compris le kiki ... on ne sait jamais !

aCLR m'a étonné (dans le bon sens) en osant faire brièvement référence à l'actualité dramatique de Conflans-Sainte-Honorine ... Même dans le thread post-mortem on n'a pas osé en parler ... ou plutôt, je n'ai pas osé publier le nom de Samuel Paty ... C'est tout dire !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (...)
> 
> aCLR m'a étonné (dans le bon sens) en osant faire brièvement référence à l'actualité dramatique de Conflans-Sainte-Honorine ... Même dans le thread post-mortem on n'a pas osé en parler ... ou plutôt, je n'ai pas osé publier le nom de Samuel Paty ... C'est tout dire !



Je viens de le faire. 
Si mon post est  validé, c'est bon.
J'en avais parlé deux fois sur mon propre site, en des termes qui ne passeraient plus sur MacG... Mais je n'avais pas pensé à le faire ici...
Le thread "Attentats" du comptoir aurait été en d'autres temps le premier lieu auquel j'aurais pensé...
Mais pourquoi pas le thread post-mortem, effectivement.

En effet, ce n'est pas le moment de  s'auto-censurer plus que de raison.
Plus il y aura de censure et d'auto-censure, et plus les ennemis de la liberté d'expression gagneront.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Même dans le thread post-mortem on n'a pas osé en parler ... ou plutôt, je n'ai pas osé publier le nom de Samuel Paty ... C'est tout dire !



Merci de la piqure de rappel !


----------



## ScapO (19 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les autres… Allez vous faire cuire un œuf !


et tu boiras le bouillon ...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2020)

*@le gourou et ces disciples*

Dans ma courte carrière de modo de la terrasse, j'ai toujours déplacé les annonces de décès du commun des mortels dans _les actualités amusantes ou pas_. Ça n'est pas aujourd'hui que cela va changer.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> *@le gourou et ces disciples*
> 
> Dans ma courte carrière de modo de la terrasse, j'ai toujours déplacé les annonces de décès du commun des mortels dans _les actualités amusantes ou pas_. Ça n'est pas aujourd'hui que cela va changer.



Pourquoi pas.  

Le post de TimeCapsule à été validé, c'est très bien comme ça. 
"Thread Post-Mortem" ou "Acualités amusantes ou pas", aucune importance pour moi. 
Je dirais que Samuel Paty ne fait plus partie du "commun des mortels" , hélas pour lui, parce qu'il connaît à titre posthume une célébrité dont tout le monde se serait bien passé, lui le premier... 

Mais encore une fois, "les Acualités (...)", ça me va très bien aussi.


----------



## ScapO (19 Octobre 2020)

Vinzou ! Gourou ,disciples c’est simple j’y panne que dalle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

Aucune religion n'as le droit de mort sur quelqu'un


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Vinzou ! Gourou ,disciples c’est simple j’y panne que dalle



Skippy le grand gourou, c'est * thebiglebowsky*.  
Ses disciples, je ne sais pas trop... 
Apparemment, aCLR pensait surtout à moi... 

Mais il va peut-être lui-même éclairer ta lanterne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2020)

D'accord avec vous tous !  

En ce qui me concerne personnellement, le jour où je passerai de l'autre côté, je souhaiterais que ce soit notifié dans le thread post mortem, avec photo, encadré de prestige, typo soignée et ... une petite oraison funèbre rédigée de la main de @aCLR question de le faire ch.... une dernière fois !


----------



## boninmi (19 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> *@le gourou et ces disciples*
> 
> Dans ma courte carrière de modo de la terrasse, j'ai toujours déplacé les annonces de décès du commun des mortels dans _les actualités amusantes ou pas_. Ça n'est pas aujourd'hui que cela va changer.


Ce qui est commun pour les uns ne l'est pas nécessairement pour d'autres.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> D'accord avec vous tous !
> 
> En ce qui me concerne personnellement, le jour où je passerai de l'autre côté, je souhaiterais que ce soit notifié dans le thread post mortem, avec photo, encadré de prestige, typo soignée et ... une petite oraison funèbre rédigée de la main de @aCLR question de le faire ch.... une dernière fois !


Sans pour autant le souhaiter, tu auras le même traitement que al02, couleurSud et d'autres.



boninmi a dit:


> Ce qui est commun pour les uns ne l'est pas nécessairement pour d'autres.


Sortir les mots du contexte, c'est comme manipuler les chiffres !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pourquoi pas.
> 
> Le post de TimeCapsule à été validé, c'est très bien comme ça.
> "Thread Post-Mortem" ou "Acualités amusantes ou pas", aucune importance pour moi.
> ...


Acualités amusantes ?? meme avec le " Ou pas " 

Je suis pas persuadé que le défunt ou sa famille aime cette rubrique


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Acualités amusantes ?? meme avec le " Ou pas "
> 
> Je suis pas persuadé que le défunt ou sa famille aime cette rubrique




Réponse *ici*.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2020)

Vu dans le bus, lundi après-midi.

Un type monte à un arrêt. Sans masque. Il se traine une trottinette électrique et un sac à dos. Il traverse la moitié du bus, s'assoit, fouille dans son sac, sort un masque, le met. Ok. On n'a pas toujours le temps quand arrive le bus. Ensuite, il refouille dans son sac, sort une cannette au contenu indéterminé (j'étais trop loin - heureusement), rabaisse son masque sous le menton et commence à boire petitement. Comme ça, le nez à l'air, pendant tout le trajet.

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas un jeune que je vois en total mépris des consignes sanitaires mais un mec qui avait la cinquantaine bien entamée.

M'en fout, j'avais mon masque et trois arrêts plus loin je suis descendu avec mes courses. Pas me prendre la tête au risque de finir dans la rubrique faits divers du quotidien régional.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

j'ai du me rendre a l'hôpital cette semaine et a ma grande surprise 
Plus de gel aux entrées des services , plus d'obligation de porter leurs masques et pas les nôtres .

Enfin c'était un hôpital comme avant  .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas me prendre la tête au risque de finir dans la rubrique faits divers du quotidien régional.


Idem pour moi ! J'ai appris à fermer ma gueule quand il le fallait !  

En début de semaine je vais chercher mes petits enfants à l'école ... Comme à mon habitude, je me gare sur un emplacement libre et autorisé (je suis un bon citoyen)... En revenant de l'école, je constate qu'un gros SUV garé n'importe comment me bloque complètement ... Impossible de dégager ma bagnole !

Reste plus qu'à attendre le proprio du SUV et je dis aux enfants : "Il va m'entendre celui-là !" ... Les enfants montent dans la voiture et là je vois arriver un énorme black avec ses 2 enfants style footballeur américain, 2 m au garrot et tout en muscles ... 

A ma grande surprise, il se confond en excuses, ce à quoi je lui réponds, tout sourire : "Ne vous en faites pas ! J'ai tout mon temps !" ... 

Je remonte dans ma voiture et constate que mes 2 petits enfants sont hilares à l'arrière ... "Euh ! papy ! t'as pas dit grand chose !"
Alors je leur ai expliqué que, dans la vie, tout est une question de choix ... soit je ne disais rien et souriais comme un con, soit je ramassais mes vertèbres en vrac sur le trottoir ... le choix était facile !!!!!


----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> j'ai du me rendre a l'hôpital cette semaine et a ma grande surprise
> Plus de gel aux entrées des services , plus d'obligation de porter leurs masques et pas les nôtres .
> 
> Enfin c'était un hôpital comme avant  .


Des noms, des noms ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Octobre 2020)

@thebiglebowsky mon bar est fermé. 

Lola et Danette râlent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky mon bar est fermé.
> 
> Lola et Danette râlent


J'espère que ta rééducation se passe dans les meilleures conditions !
Tu en as encore pour combien de temps ?
Tiens nous au courant de tes progrès !
Lucky, Pistache et Doudou sont de tout coeur avec Lola et Danette pour te soutenir !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Des noms, des noms ...


Non , quand mème


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2020)

On ferme et on ouvre "Ton confinement 2.0 se passe-t-il bien" ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> On ferme et on ouvre "Ton confinement 2.0 se passe-t-il bien" ?


Pas de changement pour moi , mais je suis surpris du manque de précision de notre président  .


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2020)

En cas de re-confinement.


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En cas



Mais c'est le cas !

Alors on prend ses clics et ses claques…

And welcome back !


----------

